# Raubfischfänge 2020 - Sponsored by Quantum



## schwerhoeriger (2. Januar 2020)

Ach nee,

bin erster!


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. Januar 2020)

Moin Moin, 
mein 1ter Hecht für dieses Jahr,  ca. 75cm.

Fettes Petri allen.


----------



## Bilch (2. Januar 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Ach nee,
> 
> bin erster!


Gratuliere zum ersten Hecht im 2020!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (3. Januar 2020)

Merci,

normal mache ich von solchen Hechten (ca. 55 cm) keine Fotos mehr war aber eben der erste dieses Jahr!

Grussen Michael


----------



## DEA Fishing Team (3. Januar 2020)

Erster Wolfsbarsch, nicht nur in diesem Jahr, auch überhaupt! 

46 cm, gefangen in "Roscoff" am Hafen auf einen 7er Gummifisch in grün am 01.01.20 

LG Bea


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (3. Januar 2020)

Petri an die Fänger in dieser frühen Saison und ein gesundes neues Jahr an alle.
Am 01.01 ging es zum Neujahr's-angeln neben einen kleinen Hecht und einen kleinen Zander konnte ich auch meinen ersten schönen Barsch verhaften.


----------



## Bilch (3. Januar 2020)

DEA Fishing Team schrieb:


> Erster Wolfsbarsch, nicht nur in diesem Jahr, auch überhaupt!
> 
> 46 cm, gefangen in "Roscoff" am Hafen auf einen 7er Gummifisch in grün am 01.01.20
> 
> LG Bea


Den ersten vergisst man nie


----------



## DEA Fishing Team (4. Januar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Den ersten vergisst man nie


Da bin ich mir auch sicher! Vor allem sind die wirklich so super schön!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (4. Januar 2020)

Hoi,

nach vier Fritten heute der erste 70ziger 2020 so darf es weiter gehen!

Grussen Michael


----------



## blumax (5. Januar 2020)

auf neues und mit gummi


----------



## Upi (5. Januar 2020)

Mein erster für 2020 ( 03.01 )
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 und 77 cm


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Januar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen und allen noch ein frohes Neues. Nachdem ich am 30.12 noch Mal bei uns im Flüsschen vor der Schonzeit einen letzten und erfolglosen Versuch auf Hecht gewagt hatte, habe ich mich von einem Kumpel überreden lassen, zu einem Forellen Etablissement zu fahren.
Das habe ich bestimmt das letzte Mal vor 25 Jahren gemacht. Und ich muss sagen, ich hatte sogar ein bisschen Spaß. Neben ein paar Portionsforellen könnte ich auch zwei Arten fangen, die ich noch nicht am Haken hatte. Zwei Saiblinge und die nachfolgende Goldschönheit konnte ich mir erarbeiten.
Und es lief teilweise wirklich sehr zäh. Deswegen passt arbeiten ganz gut


----------



## Tigersclaw (5. Januar 2020)

Hallo

das neue Jahr geht weiter, wies alte aufgehört hat 






Grüße


----------



## Nimicico (5. Januar 2020)

Hallo,
Ich suche ein erfahrener Raubfischangler im Raum Rastatt.

Zu meiner Person. Ich heiße Sascha und bin 34 Jahre. Bin leider nicht so erfahren. Daher möchte ich es erlernen. 

Würde mich sehr über deine Antwort freuen


----------



## Bilch (6. Januar 2020)

Nimicico schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich suche ein erfahrener Raubfischangler im Raum Rastatt.
> 
> Zu meiner Person. Ich heiße Sascha und bin 34 Jahre. Bin leider nicht so erfahren. Daher möchte ich es erlernen.
> ...


Vlt. wäre es besser Deine Frage hier zu stellen.


----------



## YoshiX786 (6. Januar 2020)

So und 2020 gehts weiter mit schönen Fischen 
Kein großer, aber dafür ein wilder Maas-Zander


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Januar 2020)

Dickes Petri allen Fängern


Mein Start in das Jahr 2020 war auch großartig.
An 4 Angeltagen konnte ich bis jetzt 9 schöne Hechte fangen.
2 x Meterhecht
3 x 90+ Hecht
2 x 80+ Hecht
2 x kleinere Hechte


----------



## blumax (6. Januar 2020)

heut noch mahl ans wasser und der schöne hecht kam raus und ab morgen wider arbeiten


----------



## Robbyk2 (10. Januar 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Dickes Petri allen Fängern
> 
> 
> Mein Start in das Jahr 2020 war auch großartig.
> ...



Petri zum super Start ins neue Jahr.
Deine Gewässer bräuchte ich auch vor der Tür ....


----------



## hanzz (12. Januar 2020)

War heut in 2020 erstes mal am Wasser. Also am Kanal. Konnte einen schönen Barsch fangen. 
Petri allen


----------



## jkc (12. Januar 2020)

Jou, wirklich nen schöner - Petri!

Bei mir ging es 2020 richtig scheiße los. In den ersten Sessions konsequent geschneidert, dazu Köder im Wert von über 50€ abgerissen, darunter paar Veteranen - mehr als im gesamten letzten Jahr - und beim Nachtangeln am Wasser von nem Infekt und Hexenschuss überrascht worden.
Erst die letzten Touren hat es sich gebessert, keine Abrisse, keine Krankheit und das wichtigste: Es gab Fisch , sogar ein guter mit 99cm war dabei. Hoffe damit ist die "Unglücksphase" erstmal vorbei...













Grüße JK


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Januar 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Jou, wirklich nen schöner - Petri!
> 
> Bei mir ging es 2020 richtig scheiße los. In den ersten Sessions konsequent geschneidert, dazu Köder im Wert von über 50€ abgerissen, darunter paar Veteranen - mehr als im gesamten letzten Jahr - und beim Nachtangeln am Wasser von nem Infekt und Hexenschuss überrascht worden.
> Erst die letzten Touren hat es sich gebessert, keine Abrisse, keine Krankheit und das wichtigste: Es gab Fisch , sogar ein guter mit 99cm war dabei. Hoffe damit ist die "Unglücksphase" erstmal vorbei...
> ...


Dickes Petri zum Hecht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Januar 2020)

Dickes Petri an die Erfolgreichen, da sind ja ein paar schöne Fische an Band gekommen 



Robbyk2 schrieb:


> Petri zum super Start ins neue Jahr.
> Deine Gewässer bräuchte ich auch vor der Tür ....


Danke sehr.
Vor der Tür habe ich diese Gewässer leider nicht. Im Schnitt hat ein Angeltag über 200km Autofahrt-Strecke für mich. Meist durch das Spot-Hopping aber auch jetzt im Winter, wenn wir in der Nähe bleiben, ist es meist nie unter 150km.

Insgesamt lief es aber weiter so gut. An 5 Tagen gab es 11 Hechte. Eine schöne Ausbeute 
Hier noch zwei weitere Fotos der Tage danach.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (14. Januar 2020)

Puh,

du legst aber los wie die Feuerwehr 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. Januar 2020)

So, von gestern Abend,  einen kleinen Abstecher zum See.
Erstmal die neue Barschrute ausgepackt und die ersten Würfe, mit Gufi 10cm am Offsethaken, langsam eingeleiert,  hier und da ma gezupft und kurz vorm Ufer, hat mir dann, frecher Weise, warscheinlich ein kleiner Zander, den Tellerschwanz,  meines Köders abgebisse.
Genug geärgert,  ich also die große Rute ausgepackt und nen 18Schlappen drauf.
Natürlich am Offset.
Ganz langsam geführt und hin und wieder,  einen Schlag in die Schnur, das der Gummifisch nur so zuckt.
Das ist beim mir im Winter eine Top Methode,  auf Hecht.
Ca. 20 Minuten,  nichts, dann explodiert vor mir das  Wasser und was sehr großes, hat sich meinen Köder gepackt.
Nach einem knackigen Anhieb, bemerkt mein Gegner,  das er hängt und jetzt gibt er richtig Gas.
Reist mir meine 0.17er Geflochtene und mein 12kg Stahlvofach ab.
BÄMM.
Alles weg, das gibst doch nicht. 
Nachdem ich mich,  von diesem Schreck und auch Verlust erholt habe, erst einmal alles neu montieren, mache noch ein paar Würfe, aber der Spot ist für heute kaputt. 
Stellenwechsel.
Zwei Gäste, vom nahe gelegenen Griechen gehen an mir vorbei und tuscheln belustigt,, Der Arme, muss sich noch was zu Essen fangen. Wenn der wüsste, da sind doch keine Fische.
Bei diesem Satz, fliegt mein Gufi Richtung Wasseroberfläche und nach ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen, steigt mir, zum Schluss, nochn  schöner Hecht(87) ein.
Unglaublich, damit hatte ich jetzt nicht mehr gerechnet,  wollte ich doch nach diesem letzten Versuch schluss machen. 
Danke Petrus, war ein aufregender Abend.
Ich hänge noch ein unscharfe Bild an, kann halt minimal besser angeln als fotografieren. 

Fettes Petri Allen


----------



## schwerhoeriger (16. Januar 2020)

Hallo Angelmann,

kannst mir mal Schreiben welchen Gummifisch du am Offsethaken hast? Habe selbst 8" Keytech aber die sind nach zwei drei Fischen futsch!

Danke und Gruß

Michael


----------



## Bilch (16. Januar 2020)

Was für ein Abend, @Angelmann67  Hast Du zuerst mit der neuen Doiyo Daikon gefischt? Schade das mit dem zweiten Fisch  Ist Dir die Hauptschnur gerissen, oder hat der Hecht sie durchgebissen? Und dickes Petri zu dem schönen 87er


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. Januar 2020)

@Bilch  jawohl die Daikon wars und die war mega, von der Übertragung, ich schreibe aber noch eine Rezension mit Bildern der Biegekurve bei Belastung( 10g 20g 30g).
Das ein Hecht die Schnur durchgebissen hat, würde ich ausschließen,  ich hatte ein 50cm Stahlvorfach, vorgeschaltet.
Ich vermute, das es ein Wels war, die es in kapitalen Größen gibt.


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. Januar 2020)

@schwerhoeriger  ,
am liebsten Fische ich, von Fox den Tiddler fast in RED Firetiger und den Slick Shad chartreuse.
Wenn der Gufi schon so richtig verbissen ist,  ziehe ich den Offset auf die Seite und nicht von unten nach oben, geht auch mega, kombiniert mit Schlägen in der Schnur.
Das letzte Aufbäumen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. Januar 2020)

Funktioniert seitlich aufgezogen auch sehr gut, mit dem Quantum Paddler 18cm in Bubblegum.
Der Paddler ist aber viel weicher und schneller auf.
Ich mache mal Fotos davon und stelle die hier ein.

Fettes Petri.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (17. Januar 2020)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Funktioniert seitlich aufgezogen auch sehr gut, mit dem Quantum Paddler 18cm in Bubblegum.
> Der Paddler ist aber viel weicher und schneller auf.
> Ich mache mal Fotos davon und stelle die hier ein.
> 
> Fettes Petri.




Merci für die Info.

Grussen Michael


----------



## blumax (18. Januar 2020)

zur zeit geht nicht viel bei uns heut mahl was anderes stad fisch ein krebs


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. Januar 2020)




----------



## Angelmann67 (18. Januar 2020)

Ich war heute Nachmittag auchn bisschen Köder ausprobieren. 
2 schöne verhaftet, einen Qickrelease(warn zu viele Passanten, darum kein Pic )
Einen weiteren, geschätzte 70+   kurz vorm Kescher, ausgestiegen. 

Fettes Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## Bootsy48 (19. Januar 2020)

Nach drei Anläufen , einem Nachtläufer heute das erste Mal 2020 Erfolg 
61 cm


----------



## schwerhoeriger (19. Januar 2020)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Ich war heute Nachmittag auchn bisschen Köder ausprobieren.
> 2 schöne verhaftet, einen Qickrelease(warn zu viele Passanten, darum kein Pic )
> Einen weiteren, geschätzte 70+   kurz vorm Kescher, ausgestiegen.
> 
> ...


Uarh,

die beiden letzten Bilder tun in den Augen weeeehhhh! Angelhaken im Ring eingehängt ist nicht so pralle besser im Steg einhängen schont die Ringe.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Angelmann67 (19. Januar 2020)

Jeder wie er mag.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (20. Januar 2020)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Jeder wie er mag.



Freilich,

ich habe mir halt mal so die Einlage ruiniert daher mache ich es nicht mehr! 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Angelmann67 (24. Januar 2020)

Gestern Abend noch mal zum Rhein und das war meine Beute.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (25. Januar 2020)

Hoi,
der Regierungauftrag war Küchenfisch fangen und beim Hecht liegt mein Entnahmefenster zw. 70 und 75 cm.  Der Fang war dann doch recht eigen: Mir lief die Nase und ich habe dann den Köder am Drachko ca. 20 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche gelassen: Gerade wollte ich die Nase putzen und aus dem Nichts kam das Ding angeschossen, am Köfii vorbei mit Warp Geschwindigkeit gewendet, den Köfi dann getroffen und ein 1a Drill geliefert. Dralle 73 cm und da mir mal seit langem mal wieder der Drillpuls hochging gabs zu Hause wieder tot Kuh statt Fisch!


----------



## AFE (27. Januar 2020)

40er auf OSP DoLive Craw in 3“ am C-Rig.

Der Fisch durfte natürlich weiter schwimmen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (30. Januar 2020)

Püntklich vor der ersten Verlosung 2020 sind auch die Preise eingetroffen:






*Die Gewinner erhalten je einen Quantum Baby 1-Minus grey ghost, Quantum Acc-Trac 79 lime und Quantum Stretch 1-Minus blue baitfish*


----------



## Localhorst (31. Januar 2020)

Gestern war nun endlich ein Ansitz mit Köderfisch erfolgreich! Hatte leider schon Laich angesetzt, so dass ich mit weiteren Ansitzen wohl bis nach der Schonzeit warten werde.
Grüße
Localhorst


----------



## Angelmann67 (31. Januar 2020)

Moin Moin, 
gestern Abend noch mal zum See, bei drecks Wetter und die Belohnung, war ein 65cm Hecht.
Das angehängte Bild,  beweist mal wieder,  dass ich ein mieser Fotograf bin. SORRY.


----------



## Angelmann67 (31. Januar 2020)

Wie macht ihr das ?
Ich lege mir die Zange schon zu recht und stelle das Handy schon mal ein.
Dann kommts,  Fisch im Netz Hände nass und jetzt das Handy entsperren und das soll alles möglichst schnell vonstatten gehen, klappt natürlich nicht.
Also Fisch im Kescher ins Wasser undn Fuss drauf, damit ich beide Hände frei habe.
Möchte aber jetzt auch nicht noch Fotogedödelt mitschleppen,  weil das Köderarsenal, schon meine ganze Konzentration erfordert und Geschicklichkeit. 

Fettes Petri.


----------



## Ander1200 (31. Januar 2020)

Schweden Barsch


----------



## Ander1200 (31. Januar 2020)

Schweden Zander


----------



## Justsu (31. Januar 2020)

Localhorst schrieb:


> Gestern war nun endlich ein Ansitz mit Köderfisch erfolgreich! Hatte leider schon Laich angesetzt, so dass ich mit weiteren Ansitzen wohl bis nach der Schonzeit warten werde.
> Grüße
> Localhorst



Petri zum Fang!

Wenn Du danach gehst, musst Du Deine Saison aber erheblich verkürzen, die haben nämlich für gewöhnlich schon ab Oktober/November einen Laichansatz! 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## schwerhoeriger (1. Februar 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Püntklich vor der ersten Verlosung 2020 sind auch die Preise eingetroffen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 337558
> 
> ...



Hallo Christian,

irgendwie hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass der Jubi-Gufi zur Verlosung kommt. Wär das denn nicht eine Idee?

Grussen Michael


----------



## Double2004 (1. Februar 2020)

Dann leiste ich auch mal einen Beitrag: Fehmarn-Silberbarren, PB mit 74cm und 4980g.


----------



## phirania (1. Februar 2020)

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger hier....


----------



## Bilch (1. Februar 2020)

Double2004 schrieb:


> Dann leiste ich auch mal einen Beitrag: Fehmarn-Silberbarren, PB mit 74cm und 4980g.


Toller Fisch! Dickes Petri


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Februar 2020)




----------



## świetlik (1. Februar 2020)

Petri Kollegen. 
So das noch paar Fische bis 1.06 über bleiben


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. Februar 2020)

ejjj , die Waschmaschine  habe ich auch.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (2. Februar 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> ejjj , die Waschmaschine  habe ich auch.



Komm,
das Foto ist zu mies um die Waschmaschine richtig zu erkennen 

Grussen Michael


----------



## AFE (3. Februar 2020)

36er Barsch am Carolina Rig mit OSP DoLive Craw.

#catchandrelease #dontkillyourpassion


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. Februar 2020)

So liebe Leute,
hier sind die Gewinner des Monats Januar:

@DEA Fishing Team 
@Aalzheimer 
@AFE

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Ende Februar gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...


----------



## blumax (3. Februar 2020)

nach der arbeit los ans wasser und der hecht kam raus ich kann das bild nicht hochladen


----------



## Bilch (3. Februar 2020)

blumax schrieb:


> nach der arbeit los ans wasser und der hecht kam raus ich kann das bild nicht hochladen


Ich glaube Dir auch ohne Bild. Petri


----------



## Fluxordinary (4. Februar 2020)

Am 2.1.20 
Eine Schöne 50er Goldforelle am Forellenpuff gezogen.


----------



## feko (4. Februar 2020)

Die ist ja wirklich schön. 
Intakte flossen, kein mopskopf.
freut mich für dich


----------



## blumax (4. Februar 2020)

so hier der hecht von gestern


----------



## Blueser (4. Februar 2020)

Das Bild könnte von mir sein ...


----------



## blumax (5. Februar 2020)

heut wider los und mein ersten drop shot hecht den ab 14.2. ich ja erst mahl schluss


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Februar 2020)

Juhu, gewonnen. Vielen Dank AB


----------



## phirania (6. Februar 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Juhu, gewonnen. Vielen Dank AB


Glückwunsch....


----------



## jvonzun (7. Februar 2020)

noch ein paar Fänge vom letzten Jahr


----------



## schwerhoeriger (7. Februar 2020)

jvonzun schrieb:


> noch ein paar Fänge vom letzten Jahr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Jon,

schön von Dir, dass du mal wieder super Bilder eingestellt hast. Immer eine Augenweide 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (8. Februar 2020)

Super tolle Fische !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seele (8. Februar 2020)

jvonzun schrieb:


> noch ein paar Fänge vom letzten Jahr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Endlich wieder Bilder von Jon. Coole Sache. Petri Heil


----------



## Angelmann67 (8. Februar 2020)

So ein zäher Angeltag ist zu Ende und einer kam dabei heraus.


----------



## Angelmann67 (9. Februar 2020)

Hätte ich ich fast unterschlagen,  ein Zetti von Donnerstag Abend.


----------



## blumax (9. Februar 2020)

heut noch mahl los vor dem grossen sturm und der zander kam raus


----------



## phirania (10. Februar 2020)

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger..


----------



## MikeHawk (10. Februar 2020)

Junge junge @jvonzun Wie genau heisst die Huchenart noch gleich? Und ist das unten eine Weichmaulforelle?

Petri!


----------



## jvonzun (10. Februar 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Junge junge @jvonzun Wie genau heisst die Huchenart noch gleich? Und ist das unten eine Weichmaulforelle?
> 
> Petri!



das ist ein japanischer Huchen, den ich letztes Jahr dort erwischte, wird auch Sakhalin Taimen genannt. Das unten rechts ist eine Forelle aus der Schweiz. Die hatte tatsächlich ein ganz komisches Maul, fast wie eine Lenok. Weichmaulforellen gibt es bei uns aber nicht, habe deswegen ziemlich recherchiert, aber eine wirkliche Antwort nie gefunden. Hier eine andere Ansicht der Forelle.


----------



## Bilch (11. Februar 2020)

jvonzun schrieb:


> das ist ein japanischer Huchen, den ich letztes Jahr dort erwischte, wird auch Sakhalin Taimen genannt. Das unten rechts ist eine Forelle aus der Schweiz. Die hatte tatsächlich ein ganz komisches Maul, fast wie eine Lenok. Weichmaulforellen gibt es bei uns aber nicht, habe deswegen ziemlich recherchiert, aber eine wirkliche Antwort nie gefunden. Hier eine andere Ansicht der Forelle.


In was für einem Gewässer hast Du die Forelle gefangen? Ähnliche Forellen fange ich in Slowenien in Stauseen und was die angeht, bin ich der Meinung, dass es sich einfach nur um einen Phänotyp handelt, weil die Fische sich der Umgebung angepasst haben.

P.S. Was ist das für eine Rute?


----------



## Lichty (11. Februar 2020)

Moin Raubfischer,
kurz vor der Schonzeit gab´s im Sturm nochmal nen schönen Zander vom Belly.
Petri Heil an Alle und Gruß!


----------



## jvonzun (11. Februar 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> In was für einem Gewässer hast Du die Forelle gefangen? Ähnliche Forellen fange ich in Slowenien in Stauseen und was die angeht, bin ich der Meinung, dass es sich einfach nur um einen Phänotyp handelt, weil die Fische sich der Umgebung angepasst haben.
> 
> P.S. Was ist das für eine Rute?



das war im Silsersee. Es gibt dort drin 3 verschiedene Forellenstämme,jedoch sah ich nie eine mit so einem Maul.

Das ist eine Jenzi Eisrute, in meinen Augen eine der besten, die es gibt, wenn man auf dicke Fische angelt.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Februar 2020)

Petri an alle Fänger 2020.

Nun auf speziellen Wunsch!

Ich hatte nun auch meinen Erstkontakt 2020.

Wenn die Hechte Schonzeit haben, dann kann man mal ein bisschen auf Barsch angeln. Gewässer frieren ja nicht mehr zu, also schon mal im Februar antesten. 
Es hat etwas gedauert und auch der Sturm verscheuchte mich die letzten Tage erst als der Wind ne lockere 5 Bft erreichte und ne Köderführung unmöglich wurde. 
Nur, wo waren die Barsche? Alle tiefen Bereiche/Löcher mehrfach abgefischt. Sogar den Haubentauchern um den See nachgerannt. Twister und Gummi.......nüscht.
Okay, dann mal heute auf nen bulligern Gufi gesetzt und runter auf nen 7gr Kopp. Vielleicht brauchen sie etwas mehr Zeit.
Dann von einem flacheren Bereich in einen Einschnitt mit Anschluß ans Tiefe absacken lassen und auf 4-5 Meter aber ein sowas von klassischer Tock und dananch sofort ein Rütteln!
Manchmal kann man sein Glück kaum glauben.  Und was habe ich den vorsichtig gedrillt. Jetzt bloß nicht abschütteln, aber der Gufi war voll inhaliert. 





Ja, der geht!


----------



## Blueser (12. Februar 2020)

Bei uns ist während der Schonzeit des Hechtes die Verwendung jeglicher Kunstköder und Köderfischangeln untersagt. Scheint doch schon sehr unterschiedlich geregelt zu sein in Deutschland.


----------



## hanzz (12. Februar 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bei uns ist während der Schonzeit des Hechtes die Verwendung jeglicher Kunstköder und Köderfischangeln untersagt. Scheint doch schon sehr unterschiedlich geregelt zu sein in Deutschland.


Scheint nicht nur so. Isso.


----------



## Seele (12. Februar 2020)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger 2020.
> 
> Nun auf speziellen Wunsch!
> 
> ...



Geht doch  
wenn nur alle Boardies so folgen würden  

Was machen die Anderen? Geht gerade nichts?


----------



## hanzz (12. Februar 2020)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger 2020.
> 
> Nun auf speziellen Wunsch!
> 
> ...


Petri zum schicken Barsch 

Steck im Umzug. Sonst wäre ich auch unterwegs.


----------



## jkc (12. Februar 2020)

...und bei uns ist noch gar keine Hechtschonzeit. 

Trotzdem war ich mit einem Kollegen einige Tage zum Hechteln in NL im Rheindelta.
Für uns beide ein absolut unbekanntes Revier; Dummer Weise stießen wir gleich bei unserer ersten Gewässerwahl auf einen Fehler in der Visplanner-App, was uns am Ankunftstag doch verhältnismäßig stark ankotzte.
Laut Karte war das von uns ausgesuchte Gewässer ohne besondere Mitgliedschaft beangelbar, in den besonderen Bedingungen stand dann man müsse im Besitz des Scheins von Angelverein xyz sein - bemerkte ich leider erst als wir schon die Angeln drin hatten, wird wahrscheinlich auch falsch sein, aber das Risiko eingehen wollte ich auch nicht.
Also schon am ersten Tag auf Plan-B gewechselt und einen Zanderspot angefahren, Fisch war auch da, aber so richtig Bock hatten sie nicht, sondern schoben sich fast ausnahmslos über den Köder wurden dann kurz von außen gehakt und stiegen bis auf einen der so das Ufer erreichte alle auch recht schnell wieder aus.
Immerhin haben wir dann schon den Spot für den nächsten Tag auskundschaften können.
Dort gab es am nächsten Morgen auch recht zügig zwei halbstarke Hechte und wir beobachteten weitere Hechfänge bei einigen Lokals etwas abseits, Spot schien also ganz gut gewählt was mein Kollege am Nachmittag dann mit nem kräftigen Meterfisch zu unterstreichen wusste. Kurioser Weise sprang beim Keschern sogar noch ein 4. Hecht mit ins Netz, gerade wie ich den Rahmen anheben wollte.
Der Tag stimmte uns zuversichtlich und wir probierten die folgenden Tage viele potentiell interessante Spots, fischten aber mehrfach auch ausdauernd in dem Bereich wo wir schon erfolgreich waren; Hechte bekamen wir aber keine mehr zu Gesicht.
Zugegeben die Bedingungen waren vielleicht nicht 1000%ig optimal mit Windstärken von 7 bis 9 bft, allzusehr fühlten wir uns aber nicht eingeschränkt, es war halt nur etwas nervig / kräftezehrender.
Abgehakt hatte ich für mich jedoch das Zanderangeln da an Köderkontrolle dabei nicht zu denken war, ich kann's mir so richtig auch bis heute nicht erklären wie ich auf der dem Wind zugewandten Uferseite mit ner 7 von schräg vorne ins Gesicht, ohne irgendeine Vorstellung der Wassertiefe und davon wo mein Köder sich gerade in der Wassersäule befindet, noch nen schönen 74er fangen konnte. Nach dem xten Wurf bei dem ich mich zu jedem erwarteten Grundkontakt fragte "ist er jetzt schon unten?", hatte ich nach dem Auswurf einfach ausreichend lange gewartet und angefangen den Gummifisch stupide langsam einzukurbeln wobei er dann auf etwa halber Strecke abgefangen wurde. Zudem schwamm der Fisch im Drill dann noch ins überschwemmte Schilf, weswegen ich dreifach glücklich war als ich den Moppel gelandet hatte.


----------



## blumax (13. Februar 2020)

heut wider nach der arbeit los und der hecht kam raus morgen ist ja der letzte tag vor der schonzeit


----------



## schwerhoeriger (14. Februar 2020)

Boar,

absolut ein hartes Brot. Gut war der letzte vor der Schonzeit.

Grussen Michael


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (16. Februar 2020)

Petri, in den von mir beangelten Gewässern gibt es keine Hechtschonzeit. Gestern gab es ein paar Zettis von denen durfte ein 55iger Zander und der 67er Hecht mit nach Hause.


----------



## DEA Fishing Team (22. Februar 2020)

Raubfischguidig in Holland am 2 Februar Wochenende. Knappe 10 Stunden, so hatte jeder von uns genau einen Fisch. Sehr anstrengender aber toller Tag!


----------



## DEA Fishing Team (22. Februar 2020)




----------



## -iguana (28. Februar 2020)

Servus zusammen

wollte euch mal zur Überbrückung der Schonzeit mein Video vom Spinnfischen auf Yellowfin in Zanzibar vorstellen.

mit einer 4000 Rolle und 40-125g Rute machen die 10-15kg Thuns echt Spaß! 

Grüße Tom


----------



## moochi (28. Februar 2020)

Wow, geiles Video! Fettes Petri.
Wäre auch ein kleiner Traum von mir...
Darf man fragen was man so hinlegen muss für so ein Boot/Guiding? Wie es aussieht warst du alleine mit den beiden?
Gerne per PN!

MfG Chi


----------



## -iguana (29. Februar 2020)

Servus Chi ,

Das freut mich wenn mein video gefällt!

hast PN

Grüße Tom


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (29. Februar 2020)

Hi, Petri.
Endlich spielte das Wetter heute mal einigermaßen mit um vom Ufer aus am Vereinssee zu angeln. Was hier passierte war der Hammer.




Zetti Nummer eins 70 cm




Zetti Nummer 2 64cm




tatsächlich gab es dann noch Zetti Nummer 3 mit 68 cm


----------



## feko (29. Februar 2020)

Vermutlich vom Nest runtergeholt.
vg


----------



## spike999 (1. März 2020)

Vermutlich neidisch?!


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (1. März 2020)

spike999 schrieb:


> Vermutlich neidisch?!


Denke ich auch. Erstens Wasser viel zu kalt( 5,5 Grad Celcius), zweitens kein Leichplatz an diesem See und drittens beginnt die Schonzeit für die Zander in den Vereinsseen erst am 01.05.eines Jahres.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (1. März 2020)

feko schrieb:


> Vermutlich vom Nest runtergeholt.
> vg



Hallo feko,

bleib doch locker! 


zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Hi, Petri.
> Endlich spielte das Wetter heute mal einigermaßen mit um vom Ufer aus am Vereinssee zu angeln. Was hier passierte war der Hammer.
> Anhang anzeigen 339433
> 
> ...



Top Strecke hingelegt da kann man schon neidisch werden
Schön von Dir, dass du deine Bilder jetzt ohne den unseligen Papierstreifen einstellst!
Tolle Fotos und dickes Petri.

Grussen Michael


----------



## feko (1. März 2020)

Ich bin sehr locker. Auch nicht neidisch. 
Hab auch keinerlei Bewertung zu dem fang
abgegeben .es war eine völlig neutrale und ehrliche Einschätzung. 
Zeitpunkt passt. Schwarze laichfärbung vorhanden.Flachwasser...
na ist mir auch egal...petri und guten Appetit. 
Vg


----------



## MarkusZ (2. März 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Schön von Dir, dass du deine Bilder jetzt ohne den unseligen Papierstreifen einstellst!



Gefällt mir auch besser.

Ebenfalls Petri zum Triple.



feko schrieb:


> .Flachwasser..



Die Augen sehen aber eher nach Tiefwasser aus, oder hat das andere Ursachen?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. März 2020)

So liebe Leute,
hier sind die Gewinner des Monats Februar:

@jvonzun 
@Lichty 
@Blueser

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Ende März gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...


----------



## Blueser (2. März 2020)

Super, besten Dank   !
PN ist raus ...


----------



## phirania (2. März 2020)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.....


----------



## Hering 58 (2. März 2020)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## motocross11 (2. März 2020)

Moin und Petri an alle Fänger, war ja lange nicht mehr hier aktiv. Hier einige meiner bisherigen Fänge aus 2020.


----------



## motocross11 (2. März 2020)

Das Bild ging grad nicht durch.


----------



## Seele (2. März 2020)

Krasse scheiße @motocross11 
Fettes Petri


----------



## motocross11 (2. März 2020)

Dank dir.


----------



## Carpdr (4. März 2020)

Hammer Strecke. Dickes Petri


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. März 2020)

Dickes Petri an alle Fänge und vor allem ganz dickes Petri zur mega Strecke von @motocross11 

Ich komme momentan kaum zum angeln und wenn, dann läuft es sehr zäh. Schneidertage inklusive.
Am Wochenende waren es dann zum Glück noch Samstags ein Zander (mein erster Vertikal Zander vom Boot mit Kunstköder) und Sonntag beim Videodreh 2 (wenn auch die schmalsten der Saison  ) Hechte.


----------



## AFE (11. März 2020)

Kleiner Barsch gefangen auf einen kleinen Krebs am C-Rig.

#letgoletgrow #dontkillyourpassion


----------



## świetlik (11. März 2020)

AFE schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 340317
> 
> Kleiner Barsch gefangen auf einen kleinen Krebs am C-Rig.
> 
> #letgoletgrow #dontkillyourpassion


Was für Krebs?


----------



## AFE (11. März 2020)

świetlik schrieb:


> Was für Krebs?



OSP DoLive Craw 3“


----------



## motocross11 (12. März 2020)

@Dennis Knoll Petri Dank. Da jetzt Schonzeit ist hab ich mich mal von nem Kumpel in die Finesse Fischerei einführen lassen. Hat auch ganz gut geklappt.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (15. März 2020)

Petri, an unseren Vereinsseen  sind Zander und Hechte noch frei.
Heute gab es wieder einen schönen Zetti.


----------



## jkc (23. März 2020)

Moin, inzwischen scheint die Welt den Atem anzuhalten.

2 schöne Fische gab es trotzdem.








Grüße JK


----------



## phirania (23. März 2020)

Petri schöne Fische...


----------



## jkc (27. März 2020)

Moin, niemand unterwegs?
Gestern gab's nochmal nen schönen Barsch mit 46cm sowie drei Zander - lief auch schon mal schlechter.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Grüße JK


----------



## Naish82 (28. März 2020)

Petri.... Leider noch Schonzeit. 
Aber ich bin schon heiss wie frittenfett!


----------



## MikeHawk (28. März 2020)

@jkc dickes Petri.

War gestern auch am Rhein unterwegs, ging leider nix...aber Stimmung wie im Hochsommer mit Grillpartys überall...

Wo findest du die Fische aktuell und vorallem zu welcher Tageszeit...hatte es vorzugsweise in flachen Buhnen mit wenig Strömung versucht.

LG


----------



## jkc (28. März 2020)

Petri dank, wie gut zu erkennen ist war ich in der Dunkelheit erfolgreich; die Fische hatte ich in mittlerer Tiefe so bei 2 bis 4m etwa, die Zander alle an einer Steinpackung, grundsätzlich standen die aber ganz gut verteilt, es gab mal hier einen, mal dort einen.
Ganz flach ist bei dem kalten Ostwind der letzten Tage meiner Erfahrung nach eher nicht so produktiv.


----------



## świetlik (28. März 2020)

Petri @jkc .
Ich muss noch zu 1.06 warten.
Bei uns haben die fische bei Ostwind  auch nicht gebissen. 
Aber man geht angeln wenn Zeit da ist.


----------



## jkc (29. März 2020)

Moin, Ost- / Nordostwind ist längst nicht der Angeltagkiller als der er häufig hingestellt wird - viele meiner besten Angeltage hatte ich bei diesen Windrichtungen.
Auch heute bei eisigem Nordostwind haben die Fische gefressen 

Auffallend häufig sind es die besseren Fische die unter vermeintlich schlechten Bedingungen ans Band gehen, so auch heute:






Die magischen 50cm um 1cm verpasst.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (31. März 2020)

Ein Biss, ein Zahnfisch:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Dem fehlenden Bauchansatz nach vermutlich ein Männchen und noch ungefärbt; meinem Eindruck nach sind sie noch nicht an den Laichplätzen versammelt; aus anderen Gebieten höre ich aber anderes - da wurde wohl schon gelaicht.






Grüße JK


----------



## MikeHawk (31. März 2020)

Petri.
Ich konnte Sie in einer Talsperre schon auf dem Nest beobachten.


PS. bzgl. Ostwind...der ist ja nicht per se schlecht, sondern nur weil er eine gegenüber dem vorherschenden Westwind eine starke Luftdruckänderung mitbringt. Letzte Woche war aber die komplette Woche Ostwind so das es dann eben nichts unnormales mehr war sondern eine stabile Wetterlage.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (31. März 2020)

Hoi,

nach viereinhalb Wochen mit Influenza A im Bett und zu Hause konnte ich darauf beim Spazieren gehen am Bach eine Schule Döbel entdecken. Einen Tag später habe ich es probiert zwar den Zielfisch verfehlt aber mit diesen Fisch war ich auch zufrieden und wenigstens entschneidert. 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. April 2020)

So liebe Leute,
hier sind die Gewinner des Monats März:

@motocross11 
@jkc 
@schwerhoeriger 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Ende April gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (2. April 2020)

Dankeschön


----------



## jkc (2. April 2020)

Nice, sehr schön, habt Dank!


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. April 2020)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## blumax (4. April 2020)

endlich wider angeln am wasser ist die hölle los so viel angler hab ich noch nicht am wasser gesehen


----------



## Seele (5. April 2020)

Jetzt hat's mal wieder richtig eingeschlagen. Eine 50+ wilde Forelle. 
Ich hatte neulich schon einen Nachläufer von diesem geilen Fisch, allerdings auf Wobbler und da drauf reagieren die Fische wesentlich vorsichtiger. Den Forellenzopf nahm sie aber recht zügig nach dem einwerfen, immitiert schließlich die Lieblingsbeute und ihr lässt euch das gute Glas Wein Abend auch ungern entgehen.
Ich wusste auch recht schnell mit wem ich es zu tun hatte. Los ging die wilde Hatz. Rein in den Baum unter Wasser, dann wieder schön unter dem Ufer entlang, so ein Fisch weiß genau wo er hin muss. Dann dachte er sich, “komm heute schwimmen wir mal den Wehrschuss von unten nach oben hoch, schauen wir mal wie der Angler zu Fuß ist...“
Ich war aber gut zu Fuß und nach rund 5 Minuten wirklich nervenaufreibenden Drill war's dann geschafft. 
Da Refos noch Schonzeit haben, durfte sie umgehend wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Fruehling (5. April 2020)

Meinste ein Illeraufsteiger?


----------



## Seele (5. April 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Meinste ein Illeraufsteiger?


Meinst du mich?


----------



## Fruehling (5. April 2020)

Ja klar.


----------



## Seele (5. April 2020)

Das wird schwierig, zur Iller sinds in etwa 50km


----------



## Fruehling (5. April 2020)




----------



## zanderhunter-nz (5. April 2020)

Petri an alle die an's Wasser dürfen und noch keine Schonzeit haben, bei uns ist Hecht und Zander immer noch teilweise frei.
Diesen Zetti gab es heute bei den ersten nennenswerten Frühlingstag.


----------



## Chief Brolly (5. April 2020)

Petri zum tollen Glasauge!   Der hat bestimmt seine 70cm und 6 - 7 Pfund! 
Wir müssen noch 3,5 Wochen warten... 

Viele Grüße und Petri, 

Michael


----------



## Bootsy48 (5. April 2020)

Heutige Ausbeute am Vereinsteich


----------



## blumax (7. April 2020)

heut nach der arbeit los und die eine forelle kam raus es war richtig schwer aber es macht spas


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (8. April 2020)

Petri, schöne Forellen.


Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Petri zum tollen Glasauge!   Der hat bestimmt seine 70cm und 6 - 7 Pfund!
> Wir müssen noch 3,5 Wochen warten...
> 
> Viele Grüße und Petri,
> ...


Glasauge 69cm 5Pfund


----------



## W-Lahn (8. April 2020)

Petri in die Runde! Anbei ein paar Fänge vom Wochenende...


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (11. April 2020)

Petri an die Fänger, in diesen schwierigen Zeiten der Corona Pandemie  ist es für mich ein doppeltes Privileg angeln gehen zu dürfen.In der Natur ist  alles beim alten, sie erwacht aus dem Winterschlaf und wir die angeln gehen dürfen können den "Sound der Freiheit hören" . So ging es für mich gestern gleich morgens an's Wasser, Wurf für Wurf ohne den gewohnten Tock, dafür mit Ruhe ohne menschlichen Kontakt und Vogelgezwitscher ganz allein am Vereinssee wie so oft. Ich hatte zwar keinen Biss, aber genau das macht das angeln am Vereinssee für mich aus, diesen schwierigen Gewässern etwas zu entlocken oder eins mit der Natur zu sein und Dinge zu sehen die kein Dokumentarfilm so nah bringen kann. Gegen 16Uhr machte ich Pause und fuhr nach Hause zum essen und ausruhen, allerdings lies mir der See keine Ruhe so fuhr ich zur Abendstunde (18:30) nochmal hin um "ein paar Würfe" zu machen. 19 Uhr kam dann tatsächlich der Biss vor meinen Füßen und nach kurzem Drill konnte ich diesen schönen 86er Hecht landen. In diesem Sinne wünsche ich schöne Osterfeiertage und bleibt gesund.


----------



## blumax (12. April 2020)

die forellen kommen bei uns in fahrt alle von diesen we


----------



## blumax (12. April 2020)

ach so bei der letzten kammen die 5 oder 6 klein fische raus misch würde intresieren was das für welche sind


----------



## el.Lucio (12. April 2020)

Petri den Fängern. Schöne Fische kamen da ja raus. In deinem Fall @blumax schwer zu sagen auf dem Bild, aber spontan würde ich mal auf Elritzen tippen.


----------



## loete1970 (17. April 2020)

Gestern um die Mittagszeit auf Pose gebissen, 36 cm


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. April 2020)

loete1970 schrieb:


> Gestern um die Mittagszeit auf Pose gebissen, 36 cm



Petri, aber merkwürdige Fressgewohnheiten haben die Bei Euch die Barsche


----------



## blumax (17. April 2020)

heut nach der arbeit los ans wasser und die fische wollten auch


----------



## loete1970 (18. April 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri, aber merkwürdige Fressgewohnheiten haben die Bei Euch die Barsche


 darunter war noch eine Grundel als Köder


----------



## fishhawk (18. April 2020)

Hallo,

Petri auch von mir.



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri, aber merkwürdige Fressgewohnheiten haben die Bei Euch die Barsche



Ich hatte beim Angeln mit der tiefgeführten  Nymphe auch schon öfter Attacken auf den Bissanzeiger.


----------



## blumax (18. April 2020)

heut gab es eine schöne überraschung beim forellen angeln ein 46er hecht


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (19. April 2020)

Petri den erfolgreichen Fängern und Grüße  an alle Petrijünger die unsere Natur an diesem Wochenende genießen konnten. Heute früh ging es schon um halb fünf Uhr morgens an's Wasser mit Erfolg , fangen konnte ich einen schönen Hecht 73cm einen 62er Zetti und einen untermaßigen Esox. Noch sind es fast zwei Wochen bis zur Zanderschonzeit die in unseren Vereinsgewässern ab den 01.05 beginnt und am 15.06 endet der Hecht ist hier ganzjährig beangelbar.


----------



## blumax (21. April 2020)

heut wider nach der arbeit ans wasser und die schöne forelle kam raus


----------



## motocross11 (22. April 2020)

Moin, erstmal Petri an alle Fänger. Da Brandenburg nicht weit weg ist muss ich zur Zeit da meine Sucht stillen. Klappt auch ganz gut. Im März hatte ich es nochmal auf Barsch mit Wurm versucht. Natürlich passierte was passieren muss und eine knapp metrige Hechtdame nahm den Wurm. Selten so bei einem Drill geschwitzt und gebangt. Aber es ging am Ende alles gut.


----------



## Riesenangler (26. April 2020)

Wenn Hechte, Bonbons mögen. Auf den Campino von Forge of Lures.


----------



## spike999 (26. April 2020)

Bei mir wars der Buster...


----------



## blumax (28. April 2020)

heut nach der arbeit ans wasser und die 2 forellen kam raus ich hoffe es regnet mahl den es ist kaum noch wasser da


----------



## Bootsy48 (29. April 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Wenn Hechte, Bonbons mögen. Auf den Campino von Forge of Lures.
> Anhang anzeigen 344186


Hab schon weitaus schönere Fangfototos gesehen....wenn der Hecht schon waldgerecht getötet wurde hab ich nichts gesagt


----------



## Riesenangler (29. April 2020)

Bootsy48 schrieb:


> Hab schon weitaus schönere Fangfototos gesehen....wenn der Hecht schon waldgerecht getötet wurde hab ich nichts gesagt


Hä??? Hab ich denn was gesagt??? Was kann ich denn dafür, das der sich den Jerk bis zu den Kiemen reinhämmert. Und da er wie Sau blutete, wurde er natürlich sofort Waidgerecht versorgt. 
Das einem immer gleich ein Fehlverhalten angedeutet wird.


----------



## BerndH (30. April 2020)

Heute durch Zufall das erste Mal los gewesen. 

Wollte eigentlich Köderfische zum Aalangeln fangen. Beim einholen knallt mir der kleine Hecht auf den 12er Haken mit Rotwurm. Hat sich auch gleich sauber an der Lippe gehakt, sodass er das 30er Vorfach nicht beschädigen konnte. 

Hab daraufhin den einzigen Köderfisch den ich gefangen habe investiert und damit den zweiten Hecht und den Döbel gefangen. 

Für den ersten Ausflug auf Raubfisch bin ich rundum zufrieden.


----------



## BerndH (30. April 2020)

Jetzt aber, irgendwie habe ich das Bild vorher nicht hochgeladen bekommen.


----------



## Riesenangler (1. Mai 2020)

Der erste Wurf im ersten Einsatz dieses Wobblers. Und zack hats geknallt. Direkt vor dem Boot.


----------



## Blueser (1. Mai 2020)

Keine Kunst, der Wobbler war ja auch schon stark angeschlagen ...


----------



## Double2004 (1. Mai 2020)

Hechtsaison ist eröffnet.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Mai 2020)

Double2004 schrieb:


> Hechtsaison ist eröffnet.


Fettes Teil. Sieht fast so aus als hätte der noch gar nicht abgelaicht


----------



## Double2004 (1. Mai 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Fettes Teil. Sieht fast so aus als hätte der noch gar nicht abgelaicht



Da spricht der Profi... War in der Tat voll mit Rogen. Kommt aus einem sehr schmalen Fluss, wo es offensichtlich keine willigen Männer gibt.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (2. Mai 2020)

Auch bei mir hat die Hechtsaison begonnen!


----------



## Naish82 (2. Mai 2020)

Mein Kumpel hat heute den Jackpot an Land gezogen. 
Maskenpflicht in Deutschland und er fängt das:






Wie geil ist dass denn?
Mit Original Muschel-Filter


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Mai 2020)

Ich liebe es wenn Ideen funktionieren.


----------



## AFE (3. Mai 2020)

Beifang beim Hechtangeln


----------



## blumax (3. Mai 2020)

wie zu erwarten am wasser viele angler aber es klappt mit den fischen


----------



## Piketom (3. Mai 2020)

Heute Sternstunde des Lebens!
Bin das erste mal in diesem Jahr an meine Talsperre.Ankunft 20.15
Der erste Einschlag nach 15min...103cm!Machte immer wieder richtig Druck und die Bremse sang ihr Liedchen.Noch den Hang runter gerutscht und nasse Füsse geholt.
Zurück gesetzt,gesammelt und weiter.
Der nächste Einschlag 15min. später einen Meter vor meinen Füßen...habe mich tierisch erschrocken-genau 1m nach heftigem Drill.
Habe ca. 35 Jahre gebraucht bis ich letztes Jahr den Meter knacken konnte mit 1,08m und heute so eine Nummer.Komischer Tag
Alle übrigens immer wieder auf einen 20gr. Effzet in Kupfer.


----------



## Naish82 (4. Mai 2020)

Fettes Petri!


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

Petri Heil. Ja der Effzett ging schon vor 60 Jahren gut und auch heute noch, habe ich den immer dabei, wenns auf Hecht geht. Kann mich an kein Jahr erinnern, wo der nicht erfolgreich war .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Mai 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Wie geil ist dass denn?
> Mit Original Muschel-Filter



Das kommt ja mal echt spaßig. Solch funky Müll gibt es nicht ypernall. Würde ich putzen und aufhängen - eine Zierde für jede Angelschrank-Flanke.


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Mai 2020)

Ist die Gasmaske aus dem 2.Weltkrieg, kennt sich da jemand aus? 

Ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger! 

Bei mir lief die Raubfischsaison vorgestern etwas bescheidener an: Ein 28er Barsch auf Grund und Köfi. 
Viel größer werden die in unserem Landfluß nicht, mein PB ist 31 cm.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ist die Gasmaske aus dem 2.Weltkrieg, kennt sich da jemand aus?



Hallo,

anzunehmen, aber vermutlich keine deutsche. Ich kannte zwei verschiedene Modelle, von meinem Vater und einem Onkel. Die sahen anders aus.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Mai 2020)

Sieht aus wie eine Volksgasmaske. Aber das die immer noch beißen, erstaunlich.


----------



## Naish82 (4. Mai 2020)

Die Maske hat im kleinen Plöner See gebissen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2020)

Hecht 75cm


----------



## Jason (4. Mai 2020)

Petri heil @Professor Tinca 
Das du mal die Raubfischutensilien rausholst hätte ich nicht gedacht. Oder was das ein Zufallstreffer?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2020)

Haha...nein manchmal spinne ich auch mit voller Absicht.


----------



## Jason (4. Mai 2020)

Du bist gezielt mit der Spinnfischrute los gezogen? Geil!!!

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz (4. Mai 2020)

Petri. Allerseits

@Professor Tinca 
Der hat doch auf rotierenden Mais gebissen


----------



## Orothred (5. Mai 2020)

Letzte Woche gab's meinen ersten maßigen Hecht.
Gefangen an der Method-Feeder-Montage mit neongelbem Popup-Boilie. Zählt das überhaupt als Raubfischfang?


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Mai 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haha...nein manchmal spinne ich auch mit voller Absicht.


Das Du ein "Spinner" bist, hätte ich mir zum Beispiel nie erdreistet zu behaupten.


----------



## Fruehling (5. Mai 2020)

Orothred schrieb:


> ...Zählt das überhaupt als Raubfischfang? ...



FYI: Für meine internen Charts als Schlammpeiz"i"ger...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. Mai 2020)

So auch bei mir lief der Saisonstart gut ab...
Fische sind zwischen 116 und 124cm groß...


----------



## Fruehling (5. Mai 2020)

Sensationell!


----------



## blumax (5. Mai 2020)

heut gab es eine überraschung damit hab ich nicht gereschnet


----------



## Angler2097 (5. Mai 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> So auch bei mir lief der Saisonstart gut ab...
> Fische sind zwischen 116 und 124cm groß...



Petri zu den Granaten


----------



## Piketom (5. Mai 2020)

@50er-Jäger 

Junge Junge...das ist heftig-Maschinenalarm

Geb bitte mal ein paar Facts zu Gewässer,Köder etc.
Da sind doch 15kg+ Muttis dabei oder?

Achso...vieleicht ganz interessant bei meinen beiden Meterhechten ist die Tatsache,daß die Bisse in 1-2m unter der Oberfläche kamen über 20-25m Gewässertiefe.

Gruss Tom


----------



## AFE (6. Mai 2020)




----------



## 50er-Jäger (6. Mai 2020)

Piketom schrieb:


> @50er-Jäger
> 
> Junge Junge...das ist heftig-Maschinenalarm
> 
> ...




Ich könnte auch direkt die Fangortkoordinaten mit angeben ;-)
Gebissen haben die Mädels auf Plateaus von 7-9m auf einem großen norddeutschen See...
bei diesen Bildern ist kein 15kg+ Fisch dabei denke ich, da könnte wohl der von meinem Mitfahrer dran kommen, der einen 129er fangen konnte.
Für das Fangen über tiefem Wasser kommt jetzt erst die Zeit...


----------



## motocross11 (6. Mai 2020)

Servus und Petri aus Sachsen-Anhalt. Bei uns darf ja nun seid 1.5. auch wieder zum Angriff geblasen werden. Vorher war ich noch ein bissel bei den Nachbarn in Brandenburg los aber ab 1.5. wieder die Hausgewässer unsicher gemacht. Es gab viele Fische. Gestern Abend bin ich dann nochmal schnell ne halbe Stunde los. Ging auch gut los, 1. und 2. Wurf jeweils Biss aber leider beide Fische im Drill verloren. Etwas gefrustet die Stelle gewechselt und tatsächlich beim 2. Wurf ein harter Biss und heraus kam mein neuer Wathosen PB mit 1,09m. Voll mit Adrenalin gleich den Angeltag beendet und Daheim ein Steak auf den Grill gehauen.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Fische sind zwischen 116 und 124cm groß...





50er-Jäger schrieb:


> der von meinem Mitfahrer dran kommen, der einen 129er fangen konnte



Na dann  Petri.

Fische über 120cm  sind meiner Erfahrung nach selbst in ausgesprochenen Großhechtgewässern nicht unbedingt an der Tagesordnung.
Da habt ihr scheinbar schon so einiges richtig gemacht.



motocross11 schrieb:


> heraus kam mein neuer Wathosen PB mit 1,09m



Auch hier Glückwunsch.

Wathosenhechte wären bei mir schwierig zu fangen, da wir nur in zwei Salmonidenstrecken und nur mit Fliegengerät ins Wasser dürfen.

Aber die Angelbestimmungen in DE sind ja so vielfältig wie die Gewässer.  Ist auch gut so.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg


----------



## Bootsy48 (6. Mai 2020)

Leute, Leute ....bei Euch läuft es aber 
Dickes Petri !!!!
Meine ersten beiden Versuche mit KK waren ernüchternd ....keinen Fischkontakt auf verschiedene Köder (Wobbler, Blinker und Gummi )
Trotzdem ne schöne Zeit am Wasser gehabt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (6. Mai 2020)

Etwas aus dem Salzwasser...

66cm

Köder: Redgill in Pearl.Ayu


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (7. Mai 2020)

Die nächsten Ködersets gehen an: 

@spike999 
@Bootsy48 
@zanderhunter-nz 

Meldet euch bei mir via Unterhaltung. Ich brauche eure Adresse!


----------



## spike999 (7. Mai 2020)

Dankeschön


----------



## Ron73 (7. Mai 2020)

So, endlich kann ich hier auch mal mit einem Fang beitragen. Gefangen in den Fleeten der Speicherstadt. 33 cm hatte der Gute, neuer PB.
Gefangen auf Dendrobena mit DS.


----------



## Fattony (8. Mai 2020)

Jetzt darf meine Hackfresse wieder mal ins Bild. Mein erster Hecht aus dem Donaustrom!


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (8. Mai 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Die nächsten Ködersets gehen an:
> 
> @spike999
> @Bootsy48
> ...


Vielen lieben Dank und Glückwunsch an alle Erfolgreichen Raubfischjäger


----------



## loete1970 (8. Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen,

gestern aus dem Kanal in NRW, 35 cm Größe


----------



## phirania (8. Mai 2020)

Petri an Alle Fänger hier.
Glückwunsch an die Gewinner..


----------



## blumax (8. Mai 2020)

heut morgen zum angeln und mahl ganz allein am wasser und der schöne 75er auf den wobbler vom letzen jahr


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo "Raubfischer" Petri ,
da mein Boot Typ Anka 4 an meinem Hausgewässer aus Neid angebohrt wurde, habe ich mir ein Schlauchboot zugelegt, um die Reparaturzeit zu überbrücken. Gestern hieß es dann für meine Frau und mich Wetter genießen mit "Probefahrt" und etwas Angelei. Da mir bis dahin noch der Barsch zu kurz kam, wählte ich das Gewässer nicht
zufällig, von diesem See konnte ich in der Vergangenheit auch schon schöne Fische melden. So hatte ich an unserem ersten Spot tatsächlich beim dritten Wurf den Biss und dieser schöne 39er Barsch kam zum Vorschein, da wussten wir allerdings noch nicht, das dass der einzige bleiben sollte. Über diesen Fisch habe ich mich riesig gefreut und wir hatten einen tollen entspannten Tag am Wasser der für den Barsch mit einem Happy End den Abschluss fand, er schwimmt wieder in seinem See.
Lg von der Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte


----------



## schwerhoeriger (10. Mai 2020)

zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Hallo "Raubfischer" Petri ,
> da mein Boot Typ Anka 4 an meinem Hausgewässer aus Neid angebohrt wurde,



Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder? Man, Ihr habt dort oben soviel Fischwasser und dann so was.......... was für Pfeifen!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (10. Mai 2020)

Ja die sogenannten Anbohrer haben wir hier oben auch, aber gerne werden auch die Motoren direkt vom Boot gestohlen bzw. das gesamte Boot, selbst vom Bojienplatz


----------



## blumax (13. Mai 2020)

heute nach der arbeit los ans wasser zu erst ging nix ein köder ferloren und dan hat es gerapelt


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Mai 2020)

Es gab Barsch zum Abendbrot.


----------



## feko (13. Mai 2020)

Bitte blumax....
wirklich nicht böse gemeint. 
Das soll auch kein fangbildflaming sein.
aber so ein untermaßiger zander ist sehr sensibel.
ein schöner Fisch.
aber am schönsten ist es wenn er noch im Wasser abgehakt wird .und dann einfach schwimmen lassen.
Ohne große fotosession.
ist nur gut gemeint. Ev fängst du ihn in rin paar jahren wieder.
nochmal das soll jetzt kein gedisse sein.
Sollte er Maß haben nehm ich alles zurück. 
Lg


----------



## DenizJP (13. Mai 2020)

Die beiden Fänge der letzten 4 Tage ^^


----------



## AFE (15. Mai 2020)

37er Havelbarsch, der natürlich weiter schwimmt.

Let go, let grow!


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Mai 2020)

War knifflig heute. Aber ein bissel was ging schon.


----------



## Doanafischer (17. Mai 2020)

Ich hab gestern abend einen alten Bekannten wieder getroffen. Vor 2 Wochen ging unsere Begegnung an gleicher Stelle so aus:
	

		
			
		

		
	






gestern gings dann so aus:


----------



## schwerhoeriger (17. Mai 2020)

Sers,

gestern war Saisonstart bei uns und mit schlanken 72 cm gleich beim zweiten Wurf geglückt. Leider ist am letzten Spot vom Stecken mein Zapfen der Steckverbindung fast glatt durchgebrochen (warum auch immer nach fünf Jahren). Schade um mein Shimano Antares mit der ich sehr gerne geangelt habe.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Deep Down (17. Mai 2020)

Petri an die Fänger!

Na einigem Ansparangeln war gestern Tag der Auszahlung.....





.....und jeder üMeter wird in der Sitzbank verewigt!


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Mai 2020)

Petri Heil!
Wie viele Jahre machst du schon Kerben?


----------



## Deep Down (18. Mai 2020)

@ Prof Tinca
8 jahre/2Personen


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Mai 2020)

Super!


----------



## Bergomi24 (18. Mai 2020)

Der erste nach der Schonzeit.


----------



## Eddiezero (19. Mai 2020)

Moin
Eine hübsche Dame aus Schweden.
1,20m 10,5kg


----------



## blumax (19. Mai 2020)

haut wider nach der arbeit ans wasser und die 3 fische kamen raus


----------



## KMSt (20. Mai 2020)

Meine erste 50+ Bafo heute Mittag gefangen. Starker Kämpfer. Vorher ging mir beim Landeversuch eine 40+ verloren weil ich dachte, ich komme ohne Kescher klar ^^


----------



## fishhawk (20. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

Petri zur 50er-Marke. 

Schöner Fisch mit typischer rotgetupfter Zeichnung wie wir sie hier in Süddeutschland kennen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Mai 2020)

Schöne Fänge Jungs!!!

Der Montagabend/Nacht war den Aalen am Rhein gewidmet, es schadet aber nicht vorher ein paar Würfe mit der Peitsche zu machen...


----------



## blumax (21. Mai 2020)

wie zu erwarten war heut am wasser die hölle los und der kleine wollte es wissen


----------



## KMSt (22. Mai 2020)

KMSt schrieb:


> Meine erste 50+ Bafo heute Mittag gefangen. Starker Kämpfer. Vorher ging mir beim Landeversuch eine 40+ verloren weil ich dachte, ich komme ohne Kescher klar ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier noch die Geschichte dazu:
Diese Woche war ich an einem felsigen, schnell strömenden Abschnitt mit einer leichten 2,40m 2-10g Spinnrute, die ich optimal für Forellendrills geeignet halte.  Nachdem an dieser Rute die Spitze bei einem Hänger im Baum um ca.5cm gekürzt wurde, finde ich die Aktion jetzt absolut passend für meine Anforderungen :-D Spitzenring neu draufgeklebt und die hält und hält. Ich probierte zuerst Spinner Gr.2 aus. Mit dem Strom schnell eingeholt (kleine Highspeed-Matchrolle mit 0,20er Monoschnur). Ungefähr jeder 2. Wurf brachte eine Attacke. Kleine Bafos so um die 25cm. An den Elite-Spots, wo ich größere Fische vermutet hätte, gab es selten Attacken. Irgendwie dachte ich mir, dass da was nicht stimmt. Also Streamer treiben lassen und anzupfen. Auch nichts. Ok, dachte ich mir, jetzt auf die harte Tour. Wurm an den Haken. Komplett unbeschwert. Auswerfen ging so ca. 3-4m weit, reichte aber. Wurm sinkt ab, kurzer Ruck und ich dachte mir, nanu, ich war das nicht :-D Also Schnur gestrafft und im Handgelenk zappelte es. Paar Sek später die ersten Sprünge. Nach Sichtung geschätzt gerade so Mindestmaß 28cm. Naja, gelandet, war sauber gehakt, Haken raus und zurückgesetzt. Der Spot war nun tot. Weiter stromauf, das gleiche Spiel. Nur plätscherte das Wasser viel lauter bei den ersten Sprüngen und die Rute wackelte mehr  Adrenalin stieg und ich zog die Schnur ran und dachte mir noch so, die lande ich gleich mit der Hand. Geschätzte 40cm, gut genährt und gab auch nicht nach. Zack, abgeschüttelt. Ich musste mehrmals laut Scheisse schreien. Aber der Jagdtrieb war geweckt. Spot tot, weiter stromauf. Gleiches Spiel. Aber jetzt kreichte die Rolle auch noch und die Sprünge waren absolut phänomenal. Ich dreh durch, die ist ja noch größer! Nur war sie nicht gewillt, sich einfach so ans Ufer ziehen zu lassen. Sprünge. Flattern. Rolle kreicht wieder. Gefühlte Ewigkeit. Nebenbei den Kescher von der Schulter gefummelt und vor mir schon mal hingelegt. Der Fisch hat gut Kraft und wird irgendwie nicht müde... Ich bekomme Panik, dass er sich noch los schütteln könnte. Kurz vorm Kecher wieder eine Flucht. Sprung. Konnte jetzt erkennen, dass es definitiv eine Bafo ist. Ruhig bleiben sdagte ich mir. Nur Geduld. Nee, ich hab keine Geduld. Die Rute wackelte in der Hand und ich hoffte, dass die Bafo gut gehakt ist. Hin und her. Und dann langsam immer näher Richtung Kescher. Die letzten Zentimeter vor dem Kescher dauerten am Längsten.  Aber dann. Fisch drüber, Kescher hoch und Wahnsinn geschrien. Was für ein Brocken! Ungefähr 1,5kg. Ich dachte so an weit über 40cm, aber das Maßband zeigte mir tatsächlich über 50 an. Dreimal gemessen. 51cm. 50cm. 50,5cm. Ich einigte mich auf 50,5 :-D Irre, so was fang ich nicht so schnell wieder! Zusammengepackt und eine Zigarette angezündet. ^^


----------



## Piketom (23. Mai 2020)

Doanafischer schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern abend einen alten Bekannten wieder getroffen. Vor 2 Wochen ging unsere Begegnung an gleicher Stelle so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri!
Auf welchen Köder ist der erneut eingestiegen und wie lang/schwer war der Waller?


----------



## yellowred (24. Mai 2020)

An einem kleinen Graben, vielleicht 1 Meter breit und 30 cm tief. Da gings ab wie sonst was  Hier einer der Kollegen. Der andere am Wehr.


----------



## phirania (24. Mai 2020)

Bergomi24 schrieb:


> Der erste nach der Schonzeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri


----------



## phirania (24. Mai 2020)

Eddiezero schrieb:


> Moin
> Eine hübsche Dame aus Schweden.
> 1,20m 10,5kg
> Anhang anzeigen 346207


Auch hier dickes Petri


----------



## phirania (24. Mai 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Schöne Fänge Jungs!!!
> 
> Der Montagabend/Nacht war den Aalen am Rhein gewidmet, es schadet aber nicht vorher ein paar Würfe mit der Peitsche zu machen...
> 
> ...


Petri.
Mal was anderes als Aal.


----------



## MikeHawk (25. Mai 2020)

Von mir gibts auch mal was neues. Konnte die letzten wochen viel Zeit am Wasser verbringen.
44,5 (neuer pb)
Und ein schöner 93er von gestern Morgen.


----------



## fishhawk (25. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



yellowred schrieb:


> Hier einer der Kollegen. Der andere am Wehr.



Petri, die sind schon deutlich unterschiedlich gezeichnet.



MikeHawk schrieb:


> 44,5 (neuer pb)



Petri zum PB-Barsch.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. Mai 2020)

Hallo
Ich hab nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder nen Hecht erwischt. 
Grüße Michi.


----------



## Eddiezero (26. Mai 2020)

Moin
Hier mein erster vertikal gefangener Hecht. 1,04m.  
Und noch nen 44er Barsch aus Schweden.
Petri allen anderen Fängern


----------



## Fruehling (26. Mai 2020)

No release no glory gefällt mir gut...


----------



## jkc (26. Mai 2020)

Voll nich


----------



## Bilch (31. Mai 2020)

Heute war ich zum ersten mal auf Hecht in diesem Jahr und konnte einen schönen 60er erwischen


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

heute Morgen, Kurz vor 4,00, bekam ich im Main-Donau-Kanal einen Hammerbiß auf ein 12 cm Rotauge. 
Nach einem kurzen Drill könnte ich diesen Prachtzander mit 84 cm Länge und 6,2 kg Gewicht landen! 

Er ist jetzt mein 'Fisch des Lebens' und PB bestimmt auf viele Jahre!


----------



## Doanafischer (1. Juni 2020)

Petri Heil!  Wahnsinn, wie fett die Zander sind! Die Grundeln sind das reinste Mastfutter. Mein Bruder fing letztens einen mit 80, der hatte auch über 5kg.


----------



## Papamopps (1. Juni 2020)

Grundeln sind leider auch gute Köder.
War Feedern und zu faul jedes Mal die Rute wieder einzuholen, wenn es zuppelte...
Und zack gab es Zander.


----------



## phirania (1. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> heute Morgen, Kurz vor 4,00, bekam ich im Main-Donau-Kanal einen Hammerbiß auf ein 12 cm Rotauge.
> Nach einem kurzen Drill könnte ich diesen Prachtzander mit 84 cm Länge und 6,2 kg Gewicht landen!
> ...


Petri.


----------



## phirania (1. Juni 2020)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Grundeln sind leider auch gute Köder.
> War Feedern und zu faul jedes Mal die Rute wieder einzuholen, wenn es zuppelte...
> Und zack gab es Zander.
> 
> ...


Auch hier ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. Juni 2020)

Danke für eure vielen Likes! Ich habe noch einige Details bei "Statusmeldungen live vom Wasser" geschrieben (Montage, Mageninhalt (vom Zander!) usw. 

Viele Grüße und Petri, 

Michael


----------



## W-Lahn (1. Juni 2020)

Petri in die Runde, schicker Zander C.B.! Ich war heute zum Saison-Start in der Frankfurter-City unterwegs und konnte diesen Rapfen landen...


----------



## ralle (1. Juni 2020)

Feiner Rapfen !!


----------



## fishhawk (1. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

Petri zu Deinem Zander.



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Er ist jetzt mein 'Fisch des Lebens' und PB bestimmt auf viele Jahre!



Man soll zwar nichts beschreien, aber die Zeiten, wo man im MD-Kanal noch mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit Großzander fing, scheinen tatsächlich eher in der Vergangenheit zu liegen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Petri zu Deinem Zander.
> 
> ...



Nun, mein bisheriger Zanderrekord von 69 cm (auf Spinner) ist mit dem auf Jahre gebrochen! 
Denke mal nicht, das man eine solche Größe spinnfischend vom Ufer aus fängt, im MDK. 

Nur Geduld,, Beharlichkeit und das richtige Gerät führen zu so einem Erfolg! 
Erst vor knapp einer Woche habe ich mich mit einem Fischerei-Aufseher  vom Fischereiverband Mittelfranken unterhalten. 

Er sagte mir, wenn ich dort einen Zander fange, dauert es vielleicht länger, aber dann ist es ein sehr großer! 

Fange ich in der nächsten Zeit wieder einen, wird der wieder released... 
Dieser hier nahm meinen Köfi etwa 60 m vom Ufer und zog noch ein paar Meter Schnur ab, so daß ich ihn auf eine Entfernung von ca. 70m gedrillt habe.

In das Maul hätte auch ein 4/0 er Haken sowie ein größerer Köfi von 20cm gepaßt....
Die Festbeleuchtung vom Hafen dringt wahrscheinlich nicht bis zum Grund, und wenn doch, so hat es diesen jedenfalls nicht gestört....


----------



## Fruehling (1. Juni 2020)

Jedwede Entnahmepraktik ist solange nicht zu kritisieren, solange sie gesetzeskonform geschieht.

Wer anschließend darüber jammert, daß früher häufiger Großfisch gefangen wurde, hat bis zum Fang des nächsten _zwingend_ zu entnehmenden PBs heutzutage mehr Zeit sich darüber Gedanken zu machen, ob hier ein ursächlicher Zusammenhang besteht.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. Juni 2020)

So liebe Leute,
hier sind die Gewinner des Monats Mai:

@AFE 
@Doanafischer 
@Eddiezero 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Ende März gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Juni 2020)

@ Chief Brolly:

Nen Herzlichen zum PB, cooles Teil!

Hast Du Dein Pod da ganz vorne an der Mauer irgendwie gesichert? Falls nicht: Wenn da z. B. ein etwas fetterer Beifang-Waller einsteigen sollte, könnte das auf ex nen Bademeister machen... sieht irgendwie bisle equipment-gefährdend aus


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. Juni 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @ Chief Brolly:
> 
> Nen Herzlichen zum PB, cooles Teil!
> 
> Hast Du Dein Pod da ganz vorne an der Mauer irgendwie gesichert? Falls nicht: Wenn da z. B. ein etwas fetterer Beifang-Waller einsteigen sollte, könnte das auf ex nen Bademeister machen... sieht irgendwie bisle equipment-gefährdend aus


Das Ding ist mit nem Eimer voll Wasser beschwert, zudem kann dein Scenario nicht passieren, da grundsätzlich Bügel offen und die Schnur durch ein Gummiband am Rutengriff gezogen.... 

Habe nur manchmal das Problem, das sich beim Biß an einer Rute durch Vibration des Gestells auch an der anderen Rute die optischen und akustischen Bißanzeiger ausgelöst werden, jedenfalls in der Nacht... 
Sonst ist das Dreibein an sich schon schwer und zusätzlich sichern brauche ich es nicht. 
Mit den verstellbaren Beinen bringe ich es eh immer in eine gerade Position.... Steht also nie schief oder so...!


----------



## fishhawk (2. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Sonst ist das Dreibein an sich schon schwer und zusätzlich sichern brauche ich es nicht.



Wenn Du Vertrauen in dein Setup hast, passt das schon. Der Eindruck auf dem Foto kann ja auch täuschen.

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls, dass Du Dich nie an den Rat von PirschHirsch erinnern musst.


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Juni 2020)

Ich war zum Ende der Schonzeit das erste Mal an der Nahe. Hab mir vorgenommen, da dieses Jahr mal mehr zu fischen, da ich in Zeiten dauerhaften Homeoffice da einfach viel schneller hinkommen als an den Rhein. Hab meine neue Baitcastcombo (7-21g Wurfgewicht) mit einem schönen Barsch eingeweiht und dann gegen Mittag einen echt heftigen Drill erlebt. Mein bisher längster Fisch, was ein geiler Tag!


----------



## AFE (2. Juni 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> So liebe Leute,
> hier sind die Gewinner des Monats Mai:
> 
> @AFE
> ...



Merci vielmals.




Hier sieht man mal, dass auch kleine Barsche große Köder mögen.

Köder ist ein Evergreen Jackhammer mit 4,5“ OSP DoLive Stick


----------



## loete1970 (3. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen,
der Zander bei uns in NRW ist wieder auf. Und es funktionierte sofort auf Anhieb mit Fängen!


----------



## fischimeers (3. Juni 2020)

Mein kleiner Sohn(8) hat auch mal zugeschlagen. Zweiter Hecht in seinem Leben und dann gleich 112cm.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Juni 2020)

fischimeers schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Sohn(8) hat auch mal zugeschlagen. Zweiter Hecht in seinem Leben und dann gleich 112cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 347583
> Anhang anzeigen 347584




Super!
Ein dickes Petri Heil an den Sohnemann!


----------



## Naish82 (3. Juni 2020)

Dickes Petri! Damit ist er ja für die restliche anglerkarriere komplett versaut...


----------



## phirania (4. Juni 2020)

fischimeers schrieb:


> Mein kleiner Sohn(8) hat auch mal zugeschlagen. Zweiter Hecht in seinem Leben und dann gleich 112cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 347583
> Anhang anzeigen 347584


Dickes Petri an den Junior....


----------



## phirania (4. Juni 2020)

Bei mir gabs auch mal wieder Zander.


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Juni 2020)

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri an den Junior ! 
So zeigt er dem Papa, wie es gemacht wird! Da hat er sich bestimmt 3m groß gefühlt.... und beide waren mächtig stolz!


----------



## Papamopps (4. Juni 2020)

Mein Sohn hat es mir nachgemacht...an der Feederrute


----------



## fishhawk (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



fischimeers schrieb:


> Zweiter Hecht in seinem Leben und dann gleich 112cm.



Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Fang.

Aber irgendwie auch schade um die ganzen Stufen, die er bereits  in so jungen Jahren einfach übersprungen hat.


----------



## phirania (5. Juni 2020)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich war zum Ende der Schonzeit das erste Mal an der Nahe. Hab mir vorgenommen, da dieses Jahr mal mehr zu fischen, da ich in Zeiten dauerhaften Homeoffice da einfach viel schneller hinkommen als an den Rhein. Hab meine neue Baitcastcombo (7-21g Wurfgewicht) mit einem schönen Barsch eingeweiht und dann gegen Mittag einen echt heftigen Drill erlebt. Mein bisher längster Fisch, was ein geiler Tag!


Dickes Petri zum Wels.


----------



## W-Lahn (7. Juni 2020)

Bei mir gab es heute einen 40er Barsch und einen 75er Rapfen...


----------



## phirania (8. Juni 2020)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es heute einen 40er Barsch und einen 75er Rapfen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347932
> Anhang anzeigen 347933


Dickes Petri...


----------



## Der-Graf (11. Juni 2020)

Ich komme leider kaum noch ans Wasser. Zwei kleine Kinder und der Vollzeitjob lassen mich im Alltag eigentlich derzeit nicht mehr Angeln. Einzige Ausnahme: Urlaub. Dieses Jahr läuft's hier für meine Verhältnisse richtig gut mit den Raubfischen. Wir sind etwas früher am See als die letzten Jahre. Zur Abwechslung mal nicht im Hochsommer. Und das macht sich scheinbar bei der Beißlaune bemerkbar. Ich angle eigentlich ausschließlich von der Terrasse des Bootshaus es, in dem wir alle übernachten. Tagsüber ist Family time. Abends angle ich dann noch ein wenig in die Dämmerung hinein. An den ersten beiden Abenden gab es zwei okaye Barsche mit 24cm und 25cm. Dann zwei drei Abende nichts. Und heute dann die Bestätigung, dass mit Vorfachangeln hier durchaus seinen Grund hat. Erst hatte ich nen 4er Mepps Spinner in Kupfer montiert, mit dem ich auch die beiden Barsche gefangen hatte. Bis es auf einmal in Wurfweite ordentlich an der Oberfläche platschte. Da tauschte ich dann schnell Spinner gegen einen Rapala in Weißfischoptik mit drei Dillingen und Rassel, der relativ flach läuft. Und zack - schon beim zweiten Wurf knallte es in die Rute. Bzw es fühlte sich kurz an, wie ein Hänger, der aber eigentlich dort nicht sein konnte und in den auch ruck zuck Leben kam. Nach einem kurzen Kampf landete ich den Hecht sicher und konnte am Maßband 65cm ablesen. Neue PB für mich. So darf der Urlaub weitergehen...


----------



## jkc (12. Juni 2020)

Petri Leute, ich bin aktuell nicht sonderlich viel auf Raubfisch unterwegs, wenn dann nur wenige Stunden die Woche, dann macht's aber richtig Bock. Paar brauchbare Fische gab's dann immer mal. Letzte Tour brachte in vier Stunden, vier Fische mit ner Durschnittslänge von über 1m.

Ging zunächst mal mit mehreren "Kein-Bock-Bissen" los, dauerte dann ne Weile bis ein Hecht in den 70ern hängen blieb.
Kurz darauf ging die Hechtrute richtig krumm, wofür nen Waller sorgte, zum Glück mit ~140 noch keine Größe bei der man sich an der Kev Pike Sorgen mache müsste. Trotzdem werde ich vermutlich auf den nächsten Touren lieber die 120er Tusk Seaspin nehmen, die kann dann noch etwas länger mitreden.





Weiter ging's mit nem End90er Hecht





und endete dann nochmal mit nem Waller um 120cm





Hat ganz gut gerasselt den Abend 

Grüße JK


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte gestern einen schönen Waller von 1,20m auf das Bisswunder der die NEO zum Halbkreis gebogen hat.


----------



## DenizJP (13. Juni 2020)

Gestern meinen neuen PB Zander landen können 

62cm


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (13. Juni 2020)

Petri an alle und Glückwunsch für die Glücklichen Fänger. Endlich gehts bei mir auch wieder los und das kam heute dabei raus.


----------



## Naish82 (13. Juni 2020)

Petri zu den schönen barschen! Lass sie dir schmecken!


----------



## Bergomi24 (13. Juni 2020)

Ein paar Zander dieser Woche von 41 - 56 cm.


----------



## Fruehling (13. Juni 2020)

Barsche sind geräuchert übrigens ein Gedicht!

Dagegen tun sich selbst Forellen schwer...


----------



## Naish82 (13. Juni 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Barsche sind geräuchert übrigens ein Gedicht!
> 
> Dagegen tun sich selbst Forellen schwer...



Hab ich noch nicht probiert, finde sie aber filetiert, mehliert mit S+P in Butter gebraten schon super lecker...


----------



## blumax (14. Juni 2020)

gesten endlich wider ans wasser und ein 81er ist raus gekommen


----------



## Felipe95 (15. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war letzte Woche für ein paar Tage auf Rügen und war einen Tag, bei bestem Wetter, auf Dorsch draußen auf der Ostsee.
Ich muss echt sagen, dass ich sehr positiv überrascht war. Als wir den Fisch gefunden hatten (war ein großer Schwarm), hatte das Angeln schon fast Norwegen-Charakter (nur mit geringerer Durchschnittsgröße). Ich hatte ca. 5 Dorsche zwischen 60 und 70 cm und rund 20 kleinere zwischen ca. 35 und 60cm.
Der erste Fisch des Tages war jedoch ein schöner Seeskorpion 

Viele Grüße und stramme Leinen 
Felix








[EDIT MOD: Bitte keine Verlinkung zu anderen/privaten Angelseiten, Blogs oder ähnlichem... Danke!]


----------



## phirania (15. Juni 2020)

Bergomi24 schrieb:


> Ein paar Zander dieser Woche von 41 - 56 cm.


Dickes Petri.


----------



## phirania (15. Juni 2020)

blumax schrieb:


> gesten endlich wider ans wasser und ein 81er ist raus gekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri zum Hecht.


----------



## phirania (15. Juni 2020)

Felipe95 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich war letzte Woche für ein paar Tage auf Rügen und war einen Tag, bei bestem Wetter, auf Dorsch draußen auf der Ostsee.
> Ich muss echt sagen, dass ich sehr positiv überrascht war. Als wir den Fisch gefunden hatten (war ein großer Schwarm), hatte das Angeln schon fast Norwegen-Charakter (nur mit geringerer Durchschnittsgröße). Ich hatte ca. 5 Dorsche zwischen 60 und 70 cm und rund 20 kleinere zwischen ca. 35 und 60cm.
> ...


Petri zu den Seeriesen.


----------



## jkc (16. Juni 2020)

Moin, die Jungs scheinen aktuell richtig Bock zu haben, bei den letzten 4 Raubfischtouren gab´s nur 1x keinen.
	

		
			
		

		
	











Grüße JK


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (16. Juni 2020)

Petri, gestern ging es Abends nochmal raus für 2 h  ein Hecht und paar Barsche konnten sich überreden lassen den kleinen Jig Spinner zu attackieren. Ab heute ist der Zander wieder frei und wird heute Abend in's Visier genommen.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (17. Juni 2020)

Guten Abend an alle Petrijünger. Ab gestern ist der Zander wieder frei und es hat tatsächlich auf Anhieb mit einem schönen Zander geklappt.


----------



## Naish82 (29. Juni 2020)

Heute Abend ist mir diese nette Dame auf meinen Barschwobbler an der 30gr Rute eingestiegen. War ein heißer Tanz... 
102cm


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (2. Juli 2020)

Moin aus dem schönen Schleswig Holstein,
ich war heute das erste mal nach 30 Jahren los zum Hechtangeln. Hat geklappt. Erst gab es einen 90er und dann noch als Zugabe ein 76 er


----------



## phirania (4. Juli 2020)

Diesen Monat keine Gewinner.?


----------



## Seele (4. Juli 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Diesen Monat keine Gewinner.?


@Christian.Siegler ist im Urlaub, deshalb kommen die Gewinner etwas verzögert. Aber kommt noch.


----------



## Seele (4. Juli 2020)

Ich bin mir aber sicher auch im neuen Monat unterstützt uns Quantum wieder mit tollen Preisen, deshalb haut in die Tasten und zeigt uns eure tollen Fänge.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Juli 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Barsche sind geräuchert übrigens ein Gedicht!
> 
> Dagegen tun sich selbst Forellen schwer...


Das ist wirklich wahr. Sind sehr lecker. Allerdings wirklich wenn sie frisch geräuchert sind. Wenn man sie ein bisschen liegen lässt bekommt das Fleisch die Konsistenz von Papier. Das gilt auch für den Zander. Da auch kein Fett, liegt das auf der Hand. Aber wie gesagt, frisch aus dem Rauch, ein Gedicht.


----------



## W-Lahn (6. Juli 2020)

Petri in die Runde! Bei mir gab es am Samstag einen 1,35 m Frankfurter City-Waller (als Beifang beim Jiggen auf Zander, entschuldigt bitte die miese Bildqualität)


----------



## Naish82 (6. Juli 2020)

Petri, hoffentlich ohne den wütenden mob um dich herum...


----------



## W-Lahn (6. Juli 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Petri, hoffentlich ohne den wütenden mob um dich herum...


Mob gab es, der war in diesem Fall aber eher fasziniert als schockiert


----------



## tob_wilson (6. Juli 2020)

Gestern Abend, schöner Zander mit 52cm der auf eine dicke Grundel biss.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. Juli 2020)

So liebe Leute,
hier sind die Gewinner des Monats Juni (sorry für die Verspätung... URLAUB ;-P )

@Meerforelle 1959
@fischimeers
@Felipe95

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Ende Juli gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (6. Juli 2020)

Super toll ich freue mich zu dem Monatsgewinn.
Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## phirania (6. Juli 2020)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## AFE (7. Juli 2020)




----------



## Bravissimo (7. Juli 2020)

Schöner Barsch mit 33cm


----------



## jkc (7. Juli 2020)

Petri Leute, bei mir läuft's eher zäh. Insgesamt viele Fehlbisse, wenig bleibt hängen. Mehr als einen Fisch am Abend gab's schon länger nicht mehr.





Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (7. Juli 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> bei mir läuft's eher zäh.


Hört man irgendwie von allen.

Dickes Petri aber an alle in die Runde.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juli 2020)

Bärsche von heute...


----------



## jvonzun (8. Juli 2020)




----------



## jkc (10. Juli 2020)

Goodbeye Castaic
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hello Killer


----------



## Papamopps (10. Juli 2020)

Da ist er, mein erster Rheinwels. 131cm 
10Min nach Auswurf.


----------



## Bergomi24 (10. Juli 2020)

Hier noch ein schöner Sommerbarsch aus dem heimischen Kanal.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Juli 2020)

Zuerst Mal Petri an alle Fänger.

Bei uns ist es aktuell zähes Brett, kaum zu glauben wie schwer es läuft.
An sich komme ich schon wenig los und wenn ich los komme, richtig richtig schwere Angelei. Wir waren jetzt 4 Tage am Stück unterwegs. Haben viel getestet, experimentiert und eben viele neue Gehversuche an neuen Gewässern mit dem Boot (einen Tag waren wir vom Ufer) unternommen. Unter dem Strich waren es viel zu wenig Fische für uns, teils wurde auch geschneidert und nicht Mal ein kleiner Barsch hat sich erbarmt.
Aber dennoch konnte ich das ein oder andere Highlight erleben, was ich hier gerne präsentieren möchte.


----------



## Fruehling (14. Juli 2020)

Also doch!


----------



## phirania (14. Juli 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Zuerst Mal Petri an alle Fänger.
> 
> Bei uns ist es aktuell zähes Brett, kaum zu glauben wie schwer es läuft.
> An sich komme ich schon wenig los und wenn ich los komme, richtig richtig schwere Angelei. Wir waren jetzt 4 Tage am Stück unterwegs. Haben viel getestet, experimentiert und eben viele neue Gehversuche an neuen Gewässern mit dem Boot (einen Tag waren wir vom Ufer) unternommen. Unter dem Strich waren es viel zu wenig Fische für uns, teils wurde auch geschneidert und nicht Mal ein kleiner Barsch hat sich erbarmt.
> ...


Dickes Petri.
Schöne Fische.


----------



## motocross11 (14. Juli 2020)

Moin und Petri Heil in die Runde,

ich hab ja seid Anfang Mai nichts mehr hören lassen. Es lief ganz gut weiter. Die Hechte sind etwas zurückhaltender geworden aber dafür sind die Barsche in Schwung gekommen. Bei uns hier ist zwar mit den Barschen eher Masse statt Klasse aber an ganz feinem Gerät macht auch das Spaß. Bei den Hechten kann ich Heute Abend hoffentlich mein Saisonziel von 200 Stück schon erreichen. Aktuell stehe ich bei 199. Bisher kann ich mich über die Saison wirklich nicht beschweren. Einzig die Zander lassen mich im Stich aber man kann ja nicht alles haben. Allen am Wasser viel Erfolg.

P.S. @Dennis Knoll bin von 31.07.-02.08. in Osnabrück und hab am 1.8. Vormittags bissel Zeit und wollte nach Holland rüber. Könnten ja vielleicht zusammen fahren, wenn du Zeit und Lust hast.


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. Juli 2020)

Auch ich war letzten Samstagabend erfolgreich: Erst bissen einige Grundeln auf Wurm, dann nahm ich eine kleine ganze und von einer größeren 2 Hälften als Köder. 

Ein Biß war wegen der in Schleusennähe herrschenden Wechselströmungen nur sehr schlecht erkennbar, insbesondere Nachts, wo man die einsetzenden Strömungen nicht sieht/merkt... 

Trotzdem konnte ich nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit auf je 1/2 Grundel diesen 59er Zander und 76er Aal kurz hintereinander fangen!


----------



## motocross11 (15. Juli 2020)

Und es hat geklappt


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Juli 2020)

Mal schnell zwischen zwei Regenschauern.


----------



## Papamopps (15. Juli 2020)

Heute gab es den ersten Hecht.
Mini...aber der erste dieses Jahres.


----------



## hanzz (15. Juli 2020)

Hab hier auch noch mein erster Zander von diesem Jahr. 
Petri allen.


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Juli 2020)

Donnerstag hat mich die Angelei, fpr das Regenfiasko vom Mittwoch, voll entschädigt.  Drei schöne Hechte. Der größte, war mit seinen 87 cm auf einen Barschköder, an einer 15 Grammrute gedonnert.
Der auf dem Bild, hatte 65cm. Als er im Kescher war, entledigte er sich selber des Köders, was mir das Rücksetzen doch sehr erleichterte.


----------



## Bootsy48 (22. Juli 2020)

Gestern bei ner kurzen Session auf  8 cm Wobbler.... 68cm und nen Körper wie ein Barracuda


----------



## AFE (24. Juli 2020)

Baby in der Trage. Wir sitzen im Restaurant am Wasser. Essen ist bestellt. Warten. Ich schnapp mir die Rute. Nur 5 Würfe bis das Essen da ist. Einschlag nach 3 Würfen. 43cm Kanone auf Noike Tiny Kaishin. Schnelles Foto und dann releasen. Danach lecker Lunch. Was gibts schöneres?!!!


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Juli 2020)

Eigentlich bin ich ja dieser Tage eher auf Barsche aus. Da schrubbt mir mein erster Meterhecht auf eine Zikade. Da ich um die Hechtlastigkeit der Ecke weiß, habe ich sicherheitshalber ein Titan davor gebunden. 102 cm. Und an eine 15grammer Rute, kommt man ganz schön ins Schwitzen.


----------



## Naish82 (26. Juli 2020)

Petri! Wie bei mir letztens die 102cm auf den Barschwobbler...


----------



## yellowred (27. Juli 2020)

Konnte am Samstag einige schöne BaFos verhaften. So fährt sichs gern zu den Schwiegereltern nach Thüringen .
Mit Vorfreude hingefahren, beim Anblick des verkrauteten Bachs dann Bauschmerzen bekommen, da ich am liebsten mit Spinnern oder Spoons unterwegs bin.
Dann habe ich es einfach mal mit den neuen Streamern probiert. Hat 1A geklappt  Schwarz besser als Neon.


----------



## phirania (27. Juli 2020)

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger hier.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Juli 2020)

Die Highlights am Wochenende waren definitiv die Barsche


----------



## jkc (30. Juli 2020)

Nach längerer Durststrecke hat's endlich wieder gerumpelt.
Trotz "Halbstärke" für die Waller-Spinnrute ging's ordentlich zur Sache, da der Einschlag kurz vor den Füßen kam.






Grüße JK


----------



## phirania (30. Juli 2020)

Petri an alle.


----------



## AFE (2. August 2020)




----------



## MikeHawk (2. August 2020)

Ganz liebe Grüße aus norwegen und ein bisschen was fürs Auge


----------



## jkc (3. August 2020)

104 auf Pig-Spinner


----------



## necropolis (3. August 2020)

Fällt zwar aus dem Rahmen, bringt allerdings etwas Abwechslung
Diesen 6 Pfund Pargo fing ich vor ein paar Tagen an der Küste La Gomera's
Köder war Psycho Sprat von Savage Gear.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. August 2020)

So liebe Leute,
hier sind die Gewinner des Monats Juli:

@AFE 
@Dennis Knoll 
@jkc

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Ende August gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (5. August 2020)

Dickes Petri und Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## ae71 (5. August 2020)

Am Sonntah hatten wir ein guten Fangvormittag. Mein kleiner hat endlich seinen ersten Zander gefangen. Ich hatte ein paar schöne Barsche.


----------



## Finke20 (6. August 2020)

Seit langem mal wieder mal was von mir. Hecht um die 50 cm, ist noch sehr ausbaufähig. Doch in diesem Jahr recht schwierig .
Köder ist ein SpinMad von der Firma Liebligsköder in der Farbe Lemon Tiger 10g gewesen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. August 2020)

Dickes Petri den aktuellen Fänger.  

Ich war gestern auch noch kurz nach Feierabend los. Kann mich nicht beklagen.
Faszinierend vor allem dieser (so vermute ich) komplett blinde Hecht, der zwei Mal meinen Köder gefunden hat und beim zweiten Mal auch hängen geblieben ist.


----------



## jvonzun (8. August 2020)




----------



## Professor Tinca (8. August 2020)

Toller Fisch!
Petri Heil.


----------



## bw1 (8. August 2020)

Wow, supergeiler Fisch! Etwas schade, dass der Fokus danebenliegt, ansonsten auch ein klasse Bild. Wie ja eigentlich immer bei dir.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. August 2020)

jvonzun schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 352678




Magst du noch etwas zu den Fangumständen schreiben?
Das ist immer interessant.


----------



## jvonzun (9. August 2020)

bw1 schrieb:


> Wow, supergeiler Fisch! Etwas schade, dass der Fokus danebenliegt, ansonsten auch ein klasse Bild. Wie ja eigentlich immer bei dir.



ja, habe mein neues Handy noch nicht ganz im Griff

@Professor Tinca, ich war ein paar Tage in Island mit der Spinne unterwegs


----------



## Forelle74 (9. August 2020)

Bachforelle von Heute Vormittag.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (10. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe! 

Wir machen ein paar Tage am *See **t' Hilgelo* in* Winterswijk, NL *auf dem Campingplatz Urlaub und natürlich ist die Spinnrute dabei. Die Tiefenkarte und Angelstrecken konnte ich bereits im Netz finden. 

Mit meinem Vispas darf ich das Gewässer befischen. Allerdings fehlt mir die Info, ob ich dort vom Belly Boot aus fischen darf. Die Bootsangelei ist wohl verboten, aber dazu zählt ein Belly ja nicht...

Zufällig jemand regelmäßig dort oder weiß, ob Angeln vom Belly erlaubt ist? Gerne auch per privater Nachricht! 

DICKES PETRI an alle erfolgreichen Fänger hier! Geile Fische dabei!!!


----------



## Mikesch (10. August 2020)

Raubfischfreak84 schrieb:


> .... Allerdings fehlt mir die Info, ob ich dort vom *Belly* *Boot* aus fischen darf. Die *Bootsangelei* ist wohl *verboten*, ...


Suchst du ein "Schlupfloch"?


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (10. August 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Suchst du ein "Schlupfloch"?


Nein, ich suche kein Schlupfloch, weil das nur zu Diskussionen / Theater am Wasser führt. Möchte nur das  Belly Boot und Zubehör nicht umsonst mitnehmen, deshalb hätte ich gerne Erfahrungen bzw. Informationen dazu von Leuten, die dort schon einmal waren 
Bin auch nicht zu 100% sicher, ob das Angeln vom Boot dort verboten ist! Bin eben zum ersten Mal dort...


----------



## Seele (11. August 2020)

@Raubfischfreak84 Mach doch bitte dazu einen eigenen Thread auf. Danke.


----------



## AFE (11. August 2020)




----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. August 2020)

Mal eben nach dem vorgezogenen Feierband los... diese Idee aus dem kühlen Büro im Homeoffice klang super.
Als ich dann bei 35 Grad mit Übelkeit und c.o. zu kämpfen hatte, klang die Idee mittlerweile weniger geil. Das fanden zuerst auch die Fische, denn bis auf kleine Barsche ging nichts, was ansonsten gut klappt bei diesem Wetter.
Doch ein fetter Barsch, der zuvor 2 Mal bei mir und einmal beim Kumpel gebissen hat, bliebt dann doch endlich kleben. Dafür hat es sich dann doch gelohnt 

Und dann kurz vor der Dunkelheit gab es ein ganz kurzes Beißfenster, welches mir noch zwei richtig geile Zander spendierte.
Hammer Ausbeute am Ende.


----------



## jkc (15. August 2020)

Moinsen,

irgenwie kann ich Waller nur auf Kunstköder.
Ne ca. 500m lange Drift abgeklopft, dabei ein oder zwei Steiger; Am Ende dann umgedreht um wieder raufzufahren und eine neue Drift anzusetzen, dabei eine 40er Line Thru raus gehängt und ohne Scheiß keine 50m weit gefahren - BOOOOM:





Was ne Karussellfahrt mit einem 2,1m Schlauchi und nem Fisch in etwa der selben Größenordnung. 
Bin komplett geduscht worden wie er das erste Mal hoch kommt und wieder abdreht.





Als ich den Wallerangriff ansetzen will spuckt er mir erst nen Büschel schwarzer Federn und dann nen halbes Blesshuhn vor die Füße.



Grüße JK


----------



## Riesenangler (16. August 2020)

Man denkt prinzipiell nichts schlechtes, man kann halt nur nicht bei der Wärme schlafen. Also auf, zum Barsche ärgern, so zwei, drei Stunden. Da steigt einem ganz unverhofft ein 82er Zander bei herlichsten Sonnenschein ein. Der selbe Köder, eine Zikade, brachte mir vor drei Wochen schon, an der selben Stelle, einen 102er Hecht ein. Man muss halt auch mal Glück haben.


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. August 2020)

Und der Fokus geht an...


----------



## Bergomi24 (17. August 2020)

Ein 35er Barsch und ein 53er Zander aus der heutigen Mittagshitze.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. August 2020)

Dickes Petri allen Fänger und Hammer @jkc 

Ich war am Wochenende auf Großstör unterwegs, die ab einer gewissen Größe Räuberisch werden und auf Forellen und Forellenstücke beißen.


----------



## yellowred (18. August 2020)

Den Monsterfisch kann ich Euch nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## Riesenangler (19. August 2020)

Zum glück nicht geschneidert.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (21. August 2020)

Hoi,

mal ein ganz seltener Raubfisch hier im Thread  
Der hat erfolgreich sein Revier verteidigt 

Grussen Michael


----------



## świetlik (21. August 2020)

yellowred schrieb:


> Den Monsterfisch kann ich Euch nicht vorenthalten.


Fisch ist Fisch. Und schön mit Respekt behandeln. 
Petri


----------



## phirania (22. August 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> mal ein ganz seltener Raubfisch hier im Thread
> Der hat erfolgreich sein Revier verteidigt
> ...


Petri zum kleinen Ritter.


----------



## blumax (31. August 2020)

nach langen wider ans wasser und die beiden kamen raus und die badegäste sind weg nur den mühl haben sie da gelassen


----------



## Chief Brolly (31. August 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> mal ein ganz seltener Raubfisch hier im Thread
> Der hat erfolgreich sein Revier verteidigt
> ...



Petri zum Sonnenbarsch! Hatte ich im letzten Jahr erst einen gehabt, danach nicht mehr. 
Aber ich hab für euch auch was seltenes: Einen Zwergwels!


----------



## Danschman (31. August 2020)

Petri den Fängern!

Hier mal ein Ü40 Barsch, gefangen auf *Seaspin Janas 107*


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. September 2020)

So liebe Leute,
hier sind die Gewinner des Monats August:

@zanderhunter-nz 
@Forelle74 
@Danschman 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Ende September gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...


----------



## phirania (2. September 2020)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## świetlik (2. September 2020)

Glückwunsch.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. September 2020)

Petri allen Fängern 

Ich war gestern nach Feierabend auch los. Nach einigen Schneidertagen, war das Wetter endlich wieder angenehmer und das hat auch den Fischen gefallen. Es fühlte sich auch schon wieder wie Herbst an, wo wir doch gestern den Meteorologischen Herbstanfang hatten. Es gab einige gute Barsche, die teils sogar auf derselben Stelle gebissen haben. Leider sind mir 4 gute Hechte ausgestiegen, was ich aber nicht weiter schlimm fand. Bis auf einen haben wir alle gesehen und uns darüber gefreut, dass die Fische gestern gut wollten. Das hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr 

Hier die drei schönsten Barsche, die alle 36/37cm hatten. Bei zweien bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob nicht sogar derselbe Fisch gebissen hat. Geschätzt 10 Minuten später hatte ich einen mit derselben Länge an der selben Stelle zu packen bekommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. September 2020)

Ich war auch barscheln die letzten Tage.
Mal so:





mal so:





und mal so :


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. September 2020)

Jaja, die Frittenhechte beim barscheln 

Aber manchmal beißt auch ein schöner Hecht auf die Barschköder - gar nicht so selten ! 

Weiter Petri und schöne Barsche ! 

R.S


----------



## mathei (2. September 2020)

oder der hecht beißt auf dem barsch der sich gerade am zocker genommen hat, also 95er hecht auf barschzockercombie. lach


----------



## Naish82 (2. September 2020)

Petri Professor! Bei uns am See sind die barsche gerade nicht einfach zu finden...


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2020)

Danke!
Ich muss auch immer erst suchen. Die sind heute hier und morgen dort.....


----------



## porbeagle (3. September 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> mal ein ganz seltener Raubfisch hier im Thread
> Der hat erfolgreich sein Revier verteidigt
> ...



Unbedingt aufheben super Köderfisch


----------



## schwerhoeriger (3. September 2020)

porbeagle schrieb:


> Unbedingt aufheben super Köderfisch


  Jup,
Barsche sind von der Haut her aus der Kühltruhe am besten.

Grussen Michael


----------



## jkc (5. September 2020)

Kaulquappenendgegner beim Hechtfischen.   

War heute früh unterwegs, Wetterlage erschien mir tauglich, war ehrlich gesagt etwas verwundert, dass ich der einzige am Wasser war.
Zweiter Wurf brachte bereits den Entschneiderungs-Schnippi aber dann passierte lange Zeit gar nix. Irgendwann dann eine Fehlattacke von einem Hecht - nicht viel größer als der erste - direkt vor den Füßen und dann wieder nix. Ich war gedanklich schon fast auf dem Rückweg, habe meinen Swimbait mangels Motivation schon nicht mehr animiert sondern einfach nur noch eingeleiert, da gibts einen Atombombeneinschlag am Köder. Im gleichen Moment versucht mir jemand die Rute aus der Hand zu reißen und mein Gedankengang war nicht wie sonst "jo, kann nur ein Wels sein" sondern "was zur Hölle muss ich machen um nicht die Balance zu verlieren".
Nunja, ich habe lange Zeit gar nix von dem Fisch zu sehen bekommen, aber zunächst erschien er mir optisch gar nicht so groß zu sein, Kampfkraft war aber schon beeindruckend und ich habe tatsächlich das ein oder andere Mal, aus Angst um meine Rute, Schnur gegeben.
Kurzes anhalten der Rute deutete auf deutlich über 2m hin, was sich bei einer genauen Messung dann als 2,20m heraus stellte.










Ich habe dann kurz darauf zwar noch nen etwas besseren Hecht erwischt, bin aber trotzdem heim, man soll ja aufhören wenn´s am schönsten ist, nech.

Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. September 2020)

Uiiii... schöner Latschen jkc.    
Petri Heil!


----------



## fishhawk (5. September 2020)

Hallo,



jkc schrieb:


> was sich bei einer genauen Messung dann als 2,20m heraus stellte.



Na dann Petri.

Vor 25 Jahren ist man noch zum Po oder Ebro gefahren um so ein Teil zu fangen, heutzutage gehts  in DE so nebenher als Beifang.

Hat sich schon einiges an unseren Gewässern verändert.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. September 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

stimmt. Vor ein paar Jahren fing mein Sohn, beim Hechtfischen, einen Waller mit 2,41 cm und über 80 Kilo aus einem Baggersee. Mit viel Glück, auch bei der Landung und da er keinen Fehler machte, ging die Sache gut aus. Allerdings hätte er mit seiner Hechtrute in einem Fließgewässer kaum eine Chance gehabt. War ja auch nicht der Zielfisch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (6. September 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Allerdings hätte er mit seiner Hechtrute in einem Fließgewässer kaum eine Chance gehabt.



Etwas Glück gehört auch immer dazu.

Meinen größten Waller hab ich damals bei Hochwasser in einem  Kehrwasser des Po auf Tauwurm an der Spürangel gefangen.

Der war so kooperativ nicht in die Strömung zu schwimmen, wo entwurzelte Bäume, Kühlschränke und sonstiges Treibgut vorbei getrieben sind.  Er hat ganz brav im Kehrwasser seine Runden gedreht, sich ab und zu einfach auf den Grund gelegt und nach gut einer halben Stunde dann Luft abgelassen und sich greifen lassen.

Wie hier ja schon berichtet wurde, könnte man solche Fische heutzutage auch hier in DE fangen, aber mittlerweile bin ich ganz froh, wenn ich ihnen aus dem Weg gehen kann.

In der kalten Jahreszeit scheint das Beifangrisiko  bei uns hier in Franken deutlich geringer zu sein als im Sommer.


----------



## blumax (6. September 2020)

heut morgen ans wasser und der 64er kam raus


----------



## bobbl (7. September 2020)

Ein kleiner Nachtrag aus dem vergangenen Urlaub - meine drei tollsten Fänge dieses Jahr. Das Thema Lachs hat mich lange beschäftigt, dieses Jahr hat es an 2/2 Tagen geklappt. Tolles Erlebnis, lecker Essen.

Beim Heilbutt war das Erlebnis gigantisch, der Fisch durfte aber nach einem kurzen Foto wieder schwimmen.


----------



## fishhawk (8. September 2020)

Hallo,



bobbl schrieb:


> Beim Heilbutt war das Erlebnis gigantisch



Heilbutt vom Ufer?

Das wäre dann auch sicherlich kein alltäglicher Fang.




bobbl schrieb:


> Das Thema Lachs hat mich lange beschäftigt



Aktiv oder mehr in der Theorie?

100% Erfolgsquote beim Angeln auf Salmo salar lässt sich m.E. auch sehen.

Also doppeltes Petri.


----------



## Slappy (8. September 2020)

Bein PB mit 36cm und nach Aussage einiger Angler eine sehr gute Größe für unseren Abschnitt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. September 2020)

Toll @Slappy .

Petri Heil!


----------



## Forelle74 (8. September 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Bein PB mit 36cm und nach Aussage einiger Angler eine sehr gute Größe für unseren Abschnitt.
> Anhang anzeigen 354849


Schöner Fisch.
Dickes Petri  
36 ist mein PB.
Bei uns gibts aber auch nicht so die Massen an Barsch.


----------



## bobbl (8. September 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Den Heilbutt gab es vom Ufer. Das Kunststück habe ich damit zum zweiten Mal geschafft. Der Drill war an der 50gr Rute eine Herausforderung und hat auch ein wenig gedauert. 

Auf Lachs hab ich in den letzten Sommern in Norwegen schon öfter (5,6 Mal) an verschiedenen Seen und kleineren Bächen geangelt, leider ohne Erfolg. Am Fluss lief es dieses Mal dafür überraschend gut.


----------



## fishhawk (8. September 2020)

Hallo,



bobbl schrieb:


> Das Kunststück habe ich damit zum zweiten Mal geschafft.



Respekt.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es mehr Angler gibt, die schonmal Lachs im Fluss gefangen haben als Heilbutt vom Ufer.


----------



## bobbl (8. September 2020)

Danke  mich würde natürlich die Größe des Fisches interessieren, leider war ein Vermessen nicht möglich.  Zu Beginn des Drills dachte ich an einen Dorsch, der sich in den Tang gebohrt hat, aber der Eindruck hat sich dann recht schnell verflüchtigt. Habe noch nie einen Fisch gefangen, der so schnell so viel Schnur von einer stramm eingestellten Rollenbremse nimmt.


----------



## fishhawk (8. September 2020)

Hallo,



bobbl schrieb:


> mich würde natürlich die Größe des Fisches interessieren,



Kann ich gut nachvollziehen, denn ich habe auch schon  Fische gefangen, wo ich bis heute noch rätsle, wie groß die wohl tatsächlich waren.

Aber wenn die Umstände dagegen sprechen, muss halt die Neugier zurückstehen.


----------



## jkc (8. September 2020)

Größenordnung lässt sich ich solchen Fällen in denen man nicht genau messen kann oder möchte ganz gut durch anhalten der Rute bestimmen, Stelle merken bis wohin der Fisch vom Griffende reichte und dann später wenn die Gelegenheit da ist in ruhe messen. Das ergibt natürlich keine zentimetergenaue Länge aber gemessen daran, dass selbst vermeintlich genaue Messungen am Fisch schnell mal +-1 bis 2cm ungenau sind doch ganz brauchbar.

Grüße JK


----------



## bobbl (8. September 2020)

@jkc so mache ich das eigentlich auch immer. Allerdings ist ein Heilbutt leider ein wenig kooperatives Tier. Der haut ordentlich rum und auf die Steine wollte ich ihn auch nicht legen. Ich hab ihn jetzt unter stattlich gespeichert und schätze ihn insgeheim auf über 110 cm.


----------



## fishhawk (8. September 2020)

Hallo,



bobbl schrieb:


> wenig kooperatives Tier. Der haut ordentlich rum



Das hast Du m.E. schon richtig gemacht, wenn Du ihn nicht behalten wolltest.  Selbst zu zweit kann das für alle Beteilgten nicht optimal ausgehen.

In Kanda werden die Viecher meist erschossen, bevor sie ins Boot geholt werden.



jkc schrieb:


> ganz gut durch anhalten der Rute bestimmen



Aber auch da müssen die Umstände passen und der Fisch muss auch mitspielen.

Und manchmal möchte man halt doch gern wissen, ob der Fisch nun wirklich über einer magischen Grenze war oder wie weit drüber.

Ich weiß z.B. bis heute nicht, wie groß meine beste Steelhead war.

Aber im Zweifel geht Vorsicht vor.

Was mich wundert ist, dass manche Teamangler oder sonstige Profis häufig dann sehr große Fische fangen, wenn zwar ein Fotograf dabei ist, aber kein Maßband/Wiegesack/Waage etc. zur Hand ist .

Ob das immer Zufall ist?


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. September 2020)

Moin. Erstmal Petri allen Fängern. Tolle Bilder und Fische. Bei uns im kleinen Bach ist der Hechtwahnsinn ausgebrochen. Es wurden in den letzten Wochen Fische zwischen 0,90-1,20m  gefangen. Da habe ich mir doch gestern Abend auch Mal seit langer, sehr langer Zeit wieder mein Spinnzeug geschnappt und bin spekulieren gefahren. 2. Wurf hat es geschnaggelt. Gemessen habe ich ihn nicht, denke aber so 65-70cm. Ein paar kleine Punker gab es auch. Hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Bootsy48 (13. September 2020)

Hatte vor einigen Monaten beim Gewinnspiel das Köder Set gewonnen.... Heute das erste mal durchs Wasser gezogen, da die mir in den Sommermonaten zu bullig waren 
Ergebnis 2 maßige Hechte... Der auf dem Foto durfte mit.... Der andere war einfach zu glitschig


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2020)

Bärsche


----------



## phirania (17. September 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bärsche
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355442


Dickes Peri


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. September 2020)

Dickes Petri allen Fänger. Da sind ja echt ein paar geile Bilder dabei. Und vor allem dickes Petri zum Wels-Beifang.

---

Bei mir war es in letzter Zeit ein wenig verhext. Am Wochenende beim Tock-Fiction gewesen und erst Mal ordentlich als Schneider blamiert.
Und dann fahre ich gestern nach Feierabend das erste Mal wieder ans Wasser... quasi Wunden lecken. Und an der erste Stelle direkt nach dem 3ten Wurf einen dicken 90er Hecht...
Etwas später dann noch einen großen Barsch, nachdem mir vorher noch zwei 40er Barsche nicht hängen geblieben sind. Und zum Abschluss noch das Tripple mit einem kleinen Zander voll gemacht...
Das kannste dir echt nicht ausdenken...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. September 2020)

102cm












Ich habe lange nichts mehr gepostet.
Hier mal ein paar von mir


----------



## hanzz (18. September 2020)

Ich wollte auch noch meinen 97er Zander von letztens in diesem Thread zeigen.


----------



## świetlik (20. September 2020)

Schöne Barsch 35cm


----------



## MikeHawk (21. September 2020)

@hanzz ach komm! Sag nich du hast den ausm Rhein gepopelt.


----------



## hanzz (21. September 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> @hanzz ach komm! Sag nich du hast den ausm Rhein gepopelt.


Sicherlich. Ist ein Rheinzander.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (24. September 2020)

Hoi,

Kurztrip mit dem Drachkovitch System brachte den Hecht! 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. September 2020)

Petri Heil!

Ein Hechtchen ist besser als kein Hechtchen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (24. September 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil!
> 
> Ein Hechtchen ist besser als kein Hechtchen.


 

Petri Dank,

wie bei dir der *halbe* Meter hat er aber geknackt 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Finke20 (24. September 2020)

Heute gab es auch mal wieder etwas ans Band.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. September 2020)

Am Wochenende ging es endlich Mal wieder los.
Zuerst eine Tour mit Boot, bei der ich mir leider meinen Elektromotor geschrottet hab -.-
Aber aufgeben war nicht und die Ausbeute von 5 Zandern, einem Barsch und einigen Aussteigern war super.

Sonntags wollten wir auch mit dem Boot raus, was aufgrund des kaputten Elektromotors ins Wasser gefallen ist.
Also habe ich geschaut, ob das Deadbaiting schon klappt. Der Stint lag keine 2 Minuten, da ging er schon auf Reisen. War dann zwar der einzige gute Fisch des Tages, aber ein toller dafür.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. Oktober 2020)

So liebe Leute,
hier sind die Gewinner des Monats September:

@mathei 
@bobbl 
@Slappy 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Ende Oktober gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...


----------



## Slappy (2. Oktober 2020)

Geiloooooo


----------



## jvonzun (2. Oktober 2020)




----------



## degl (2. Oktober 2020)

Seit langem mal wieder einen von über 50cm:







Fangort: NOK bei Burg

gruß degl


----------



## bobbl (2. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank! Freue mich!


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Oktober 2020)

Glückwunsch den Gewinnern. 
Dann hau ich Mal direkt meinen ersten Oktober Räuber hier rein


----------



## feko (3. Oktober 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch den Gewinnern.
> Dann hau ich Mal direkt meinen ersten Oktober Räuber hier rein
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.... Ein unglaublich seltener fang. Wahnsinn. 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch..... 
Hast du noch mehr Bilder? 
Unglaublich....


----------



## feko (3. Oktober 2020)

Das ist ja der Traumfisch schlechthin...
Nicht in Worte zu fassen


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (3. Oktober 2020)

Hallo und Petri zu den Fängen , endlich ist der Herbst da und die Raubfische werden wieder aktiver. In der letzten Woche konnte ich schon einen schönen 55er Zander  vom Boot aus auf meinem Haussee verhaften. Leider fehlen mir noch ein paar größere Hechte, so sollte es gestern nach Feierabend an einen Vereinssee gehen. An meiner ersten Stelle angekommen, dauerte es etwa zehn Minuten bis ein kräftiger Tock in die Rute (Rocksweeper) fuhr und nach einen perfekten Anhieb hing ein "Guter" Fisch. Der Drill war wenig spektakulär, ein zwei Fluchten und ein Großer Zander zeigte sich vor meinen Füßen, der Puls fuhr da nochmals hoch, nach einer geglückten Landung fuhr ich ein Freudenschrei aus, der nicht unbemerkt blieb. Ein weiterer Angler der etwa 50m entfernt sein Glück versuchte, bekam das Spektakel mit und eilte herbei. Dieser staunte nicht schlecht und beglückwünschte mich mit einem freundlichen "Petri Heil" ,ohne jeglichen Neid. Die Vermessung ergab eine Länge von 78 cm. Einige Augenblicke später konnte der besagte Angler einen Esox von 63cm verhaften , kurz danach bekam ich wieder einen Biss und ein weiterer guter Fisch hing am Haken  kurz glaubte ich an einen weiteren Zander , diesmal aber war es der Zielfisch und ich konnte einen Esox von 86cm Länge verhaften den ich leider in lauter Aufregung nicht fotografiert habe. Es war alles in allem ein geiler Tag mit vielen spannenden Momenten am Wasser. Vor allem das sich Angler  auch noch untereinander etwas gönnen können war ein cooles Erlebnis.

In diesem Sinne Petri  und ein Gruß von der Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte.


----------



## phirania (3. Oktober 2020)

Dickes Petri an die Fänger...
Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## W-Lahn (3. Oktober 2020)

Petri in die Runde! Anbei ein Barsch von heute Morgen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Oktober 2020)

feko schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Traumfisch schlechthin...
> Nicht in Worte zu fassen


Wie meinen?


----------



## feko (3. Oktober 2020)

Ach vergiss es....
Solltest aber lotto spielen. 
Vg


----------



## carpforce1 (4. Oktober 2020)

Dickes Petri an alle!

Anbei mein kleiner Hecht der sich im Mondschein den Jerk genommen hat.

Ich wollte doch nur paar Probwürfe machen mit einem neuen Stock.


----------



## mathei (4. Oktober 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> So liebe Leute,
> hier sind die Gewinner des Monats September:
> 
> @mathei
> ...


besten dank. schau mal bitte ob es hier einen jungangler gibt, der die köder gebrauchen könnte. spende ich


----------



## jkc (5. Oktober 2020)

Die Fischkes haben Hunger und auch die durchschnittliche Größe ist ok.















Grüße JK


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (5. Oktober 2020)

Petri zu den schönen Fischen,top


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Oktober 2020)

Dickes Petri. Krass vor allem der gelbe Aal, richtig geil!

--

Ich war letzte Woche noch einmal mit dem Boot auf einem Niederländische Gewässer. Quasi den letzten Tag, bevor dort alles als Risikogebiet eingestuft worden ist.
Ich habe durch meine eigene nervöse Art einige gute Fische verloren, unter anderem einen guten 45+ Barsch. Aber dennoch blieben einige gute Barsche kleben. Toller Angeltag.


----------



## Fruehling (6. Oktober 2020)

Fahre einfach in Gronau über die Grenze, dann ist alles gut. 





__





						Angeln in den Niederlanden - Corona?
					

Guten Tag liebe Angelfreunde,  wie handhabt ihr das aktuell? Teilweise wurde die Niederlande als Risikogebiet eingestuft. Kann man dort dennoch (ohne Probleme) angeln gehen?   Nicht unbedingt in Amsterdam aber +-100km von der Grenze zu Deutschland?  Vielen Dank im Voraus!




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Oktober 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Fahre einfach in Gronau über die Grenze, dann ist alles gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Regeln gelten für Leute aus NRW und nicht für Leute, die nach NRW fahren um dort über die Grenze zu fahren


----------



## Fruehling (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich verrat' nix!


----------



## hanzz (6. Oktober 2020)

Nix für ungut, aber könnt ihr das auch im entsprechenden Thread diskutieren ?


----------



## Fruehling (6. Oktober 2020)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Die Regeln gelten für Leute aus NRW und nicht für Leute, die nach NRW fahren um dort über die Grenze zu fahren




Gerade erst gelesen, sorry!

Die Regeln gelten auch für Leute aus Niedersachsen und das sogar in der Form, daß man quarantänefrei in NL übernachten dürfte, weil die Frist hier 48 Stunden beträgt. 





__





						Angeln in den Niederlanden - Corona?
					

Guten Tag liebe Angelfreunde,  wie handhabt ihr das aktuell? Teilweise wurde die Niederlande als Risikogebiet eingestuft. Kann man dort dennoch (ohne Probleme) angeln gehen?   Nicht unbedingt in Amsterdam aber +-100km von der Grenze zu Deutschland?  Vielen Dank im Voraus!




					www.anglerboard.de
				





@hanzz 
Der mußte noch - alles Weitere dann im anderen Thread, versprochen...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (10. Oktober 2020)

Hoi,

erstes Herbstgold............

Grussen Michael


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Oktober 2020)

Mein zweiter Köfihecht, dieses Jahr.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Oktober 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Mein zweiter Köfihecht, dieses Jahr.
> Anhang anzeigen 357431
> Anhang anzeigen 357431



Hallo,

stattlicher Bursche. Petri Heil.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## blumax (13. Oktober 2020)

bei uns ist es richtig schwer was raus zu kriegen


----------



## Hecht-angler (16. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

schön, dass ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin.
Ich habe auch dieses schöne Foto eines Fisches, der tatsächlich auch auf einem Quantum-Köder, den Q-Paddler in Nutella am 10.10.2020 gebissen hatte.

Petri Heil


----------



## Hecht-angler (16. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

schön, dass ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin.
Ich habe auch dieses schöne Foto eines Barsches (37cm), der tatsächlich auch auf einem Quantum-Köder, den Q-Paddler in Nutella am 07.10.2020 gebissen hatte.

Petri Heil


----------



## Hecht-angler (16. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

schön, dass ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin.
Ich habe auch dieses schöne Foto eines Fisches (39cm), der tatsächlich auch auf einem Quantum-Köder, den Q-Paddler in Nutella am 07.10.2020 gebissen hatte.

Petri Heil


----------



## Hecht-angler (16. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

schön, dass ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin.
Ich habe auch dieses schöne Foto eines Fisches (41cm), der tatsächlich auch auf einem Quantum-Köder, den Q-Paddler in Nutella am 07.10.2020 gebissen hatte.

Petri Heil


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Oktober 2020)

Öhm, ich wäre für eine Text-Diversifikation recht dankbar 

Aber Petri ! 

R.S.


----------



## Hecht-angler (16. Oktober 2020)

@ Rheinspezie,

hast Recht!
Sorry 

Dann eben jetzt soo...
Zander vom 06.10. auf Carolina-Rig mit totem KÖFI


----------



## Hecht-angler (16. Oktober 2020)

Einen hab ich noch vom 08.10.:
(Ok, es sind eigentlich zwei unterschiedliche, aber exakt gleich groß)


----------



## Slappy (16. Oktober 2020)

Gestern 2 der 3 endlich getestet. 
Das Baby ist der Knaller!
Leider hat er sich in einem Busch verheddert. Beim Versuch ihn zu lösen ist wahrscheinlich die Schaufel abgegangen denn das vorfach und der Snap waren ganz und geschlossen.


----------



## jkc (16. Oktober 2020)

Na Petri, läuft ja.  

Mir fehlte die Woche irgendwie die Zeit und Muße die Räuber zu suchen, aber für 2 gute hat's dann doch irgendwie gereicht.









Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Oktober 2020)

Hecht-angler schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch vom 08.10.:
> (Ok, es sind eigentlich zwei unterschiedliche, aber exakt gleich groß)
> Anhang anzeigen 357625




Sieht man ja auch.
Bis auf die Jacke alles gleich bei den beiden.

Petri Heil!


----------



## DAVE1 (17. Oktober 2020)

Top Fische !!!
Weiter so

MFG DAVE1


----------



## Kiesbank (17. Oktober 2020)

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort

Bilder der letzten Woche. Schön wenn es wieder klappt


----------



## Bergomi24 (17. Oktober 2020)

Nach langer schwieriger Zeit war mein Hausgewässer am Donnerstag endlich mal wieder in Geberlaune.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Oktober 2020)

Dickes Petri allen Fängern  

Ich war heute auch wieder unterwegs. Neues Gewässer, vom Boot und gezielt mit großen Ködern auf große Hechte.
Bis zum Nachmittag nicht einen Kontakt. Also kurz ins Boot gesetzt, etwas Pause machen und dabei einen Jig Spinner werfen. Und genau damit kommt der Einschlag 
Der erste Meter auf meinem eigenen Boot, was habe ich mich gefreut nach den letzten katastrophalen Wochen


----------



## hanzz (17. Oktober 2020)

Hier mal meine Raubfische der letzten Woche


----------



## Finke20 (18. Oktober 2020)

Heute gab es einen 62 cm Hecht. Köder ist ein 5 cm Sunny von Lieblingsköder gewesen, am 4g Kopf.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Oktober 2020)

Petri euch Beiden  

Ich habe es gestern auf Zander versucht. War ein insgesamt zäher Angeltag, bei dem ich aber wieder einmal viel lernen durfte.
Einer von zwei Zandern, die ich gestern fangen durfte.


----------



## trawar (19. Oktober 2020)

Endlich mein erster größerer Fisch vom Kajak aus.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (19. Oktober 2020)

trawar schrieb:


> Endlich mein erster größerer Fisch vom Kajak aus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357882


Petri Heil Trawar,

aber nix für ungut für mich sieht das eher wie riesen Frachtkahn aus   

Grussen Michael


----------



## trawar (20. Oktober 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Petri Heil Trawar,
> 
> aber nix für ungut für mich sieht das eher wie riesen Frachtkahn aus
> 
> Grussen Michael


Tja wer kann der kann würde ich sagen.


----------



## kingandre88 (24. Oktober 2020)

So wieder Zuhause vom Rhein in Holland...
Ich konnte meinen PB auf 45 cm verbessern beim Feedern mit Tauwurm


----------



## LOCHI (25. Oktober 2020)

big surprisenew pb118 Jetzt Im Herbst wenn die großen Räuber sich ein Polster für den Winter anfressen sind XXL Köder meine erste Wahl! Diese Kapitale Mutti schnappte sich den 28cm Wobbler kurz vorm Boot . Was für ein Schauspiel . 

#lochilochinger


----------



## jkc (26. Oktober 2020)

Jou Petri Leute, die letzten Tage liefs weiterhin.
5 Fische, 3x zwischen 90 und 98  














Grüße JK


----------



## phirania (27. Oktober 2020)

Geht ja echt gut ab hier....
Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger hier.


----------



## Slappy (29. Oktober 2020)

Heute hat sich mal wieder einer blicken lassen


----------



## Fruehling (29. Oktober 2020)

So schön kann man einen Barsch also auch präsentieren...


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Oktober 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> So schön kann man einen Barsch also auch präsentieren...




Mein Reden von damals


----------



## yellowred (31. Oktober 2020)

Einer von 4 Barschen heute. Hab eine Lieblingsmethode für mich entdeckt .


----------



## świetlik (31. Oktober 2020)

Heute gab es ein Barsch und zwei kleine Zander


----------



## Finke20 (2. November 2020)

Allen erfolgreichen ein dickes Petri, es sind wieder sehr schöne Fische.
Ein Nachtrag vom gestrigen Angelausflug habe ich noch.
Ich konnte 5 Barsche bis 27 cm Überlisten. Als Köder hatte ich Bienenmaden, an der Bolo angeboten, Zielfisch ist jedoch Döbel gewesen.
Nach Wechsel auf Spinnrute und Spinmad konnte ich noch 4 Stachelritter zum Landgang überreden.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. November 2020)

So liebe Leute,
hier sind die Gewinner des Monats Oktober:

@Hecht-angler 
@W-Lahn 
@Bergomi24 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Ende November gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...


----------



## Hecht-angler (3. November 2020)

Genial.
Vielen lieben Dank!!!!


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (4. November 2020)

Petri, Süßes oder Saures hieß es bei diesem Angeltrip am 31.10.20 . Ein Freund und ich trafen uns früh morgens zu einem Angelturn auf Zander, diese aber spielten trotz gutem Beißindex überhaupt nicht mit. An diesem Samstag begann der Tag trüb mit wenig Wind eigentlich gute Vorraussetzungen möchte man meinen. Gegen Mittag konnte mein "Kumpel" zwei saghafte Anfasser vermelden. Zu allem Überfluss kam dann auch noch die Sonne raus und der Wind schlief ganz ein, da kam mir eine Idee und ich sagte zu meinem Kumpel lass uns ins flache auf Barsche probieren, denn oft erlebten wir schon ,das bei diesen Bedingungen die Dicken Kirschen dort anzutreffen sind und genauso war es auch. Gleich bei den ersten zwei Würfen Kontakt und beim dritten dann Bäm und ich konnte diese 40iger Kirsche verhaften. Mein Kumpel fing danach auch gleich einen schönen Barsch und schon wechselten die Bedingungen auf Wind und Bewölkung der Startschuss für die Barsche Ihre Aktivität einzustellen. Trotz alledem hatten wir einen schönen Angeltag den wir ohne den Versuch auf Barsch Schneider beendet hätten. So danken wir Petrus für diesen schönen Herbst-Angeltag. MFG von der Seenplatte


----------



## Bergomi24 (4. November 2020)

Super, ich freu mich auf die Wobbler!


----------



## Flussmonster92 (4. November 2020)

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger hier.
Ich hab auch noch einen Nachtrag von Sonntag:
Zwei Zander (47cm) und ein Barsch (23cm):


----------



## blumax (8. November 2020)

gestern ans wasser bei uns ist es richtig schwer was raus zu holen aber der 56er ist richtig schön


----------



## Köppi67 (8. November 2020)

War letztes Wochenende auf Rügen zum Wat- und Brandungsangeln.
Beim Watangeln gab es einen schönen 68-er Küchenhecht, gefangen im Großen Jasmunder Bodden.
War klasse, nochmals kurz vom sog. Lockdown dort zu angeln!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. November 2020)

Weiter gehts..


----------



## jkc (9. November 2020)

Moin, nachdem es in einer ganz guten Phase bei mir persönlich nur Fehlbisse, Drillaussteiger und Köderverluste gab hat es sich hoffentlich wieder etwas gebessert.
Die letzten Tage scheinen sie zwar nicht mehr komplett durchzudrehen aber zumindest bei den ernst gemeinten Touren gab es mit etwas Ausdauer und Suche wieder schöne Fische.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Grüße JK


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (9. November 2020)

Gestern war ich endlich mal wieder auf Hecht unterwegs. 3 Bisse brachten 3 Fische mit einer Gesamtlänge von 290 cm.
Die Fische hatte 86cm, 104 cm und 100 cm. 
Was für ein Tag. 
Ein Freund von mir fing zwischendurch noch einen Esox von 107 cm, den er dank meines Keschers sicher landen konnte.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. November 2020)

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger 

Habe ganz vergessen meinen letzten 40er Barsch von der Ems zu posten, der sich den Crankbait voll rein gehämmert hat


----------



## Finke20 (11. November 2020)

Hallo und ein dicke Petri an alle die erfolgreich gewesen sind.

Ich bin heute für zwei Stunden auf dem Wasser gewesen und das ist dabei rausgekommen.
61 cm hat die hübsche. 






Köder ist ein 4"  Easy Shiner von KEITECH in der Farbe Electric Chicken am 7g Kopf gewesen.


----------



## blumax (14. November 2020)

heut an ein klein dorfteich und der 55er kam raus


----------



## Bergomi24 (15. November 2020)

Hier ein schöner 58er vom vergangenen Freitag!


----------



## Riesenangler (15. November 2020)

Ich werde immer mehr zum Köfifan. Der hat am hellichten Tage gegen 13Uhr, auf eine 20er Plötze am schweren Hechtgerät gebissen. Bei einer Wassersichtigkeit von über zwei Meter.


----------



## Riesenangler (15. November 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich werde immer mehr zum Köfifan. Der hat am hellichten Tage gegen 13Uhr, auf eine 20er Plötze am schweren Hechtgerät gebissen. Bei einer Wassersichtigkeit von über zwei Meter.


----------



## hanzz (15. November 2020)

Gestern 
Einmal ü80


----------



## Naish82 (15. November 2020)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Gestern war ich endlich mal wieder auf Hecht unterwegs. 3 Bisse brachten 3 Fische mit einer Gesamtlänge von 290 cm.
> Die Fische hatte 86cm, 104 cm und 100 cm.
> Was für ein Tag.
> Ein Freund von mir fing zwischendurch noch einen Esox von 107 cm, den er dank meines Keschers sicher landen konnte.


Geil, fettes Petri! 2x abmetern an einem Tag ist wirklich nicht alltäglich! 
Mund was für fette Ranzen die Burschen haben! Top!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. November 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Geil, fettes Petri! 2x abmetern an einem Tag ist wirklich nicht alltäglich!
> Mund was für fette Ranzen die Burschen haben! Top!


Und dazu noch der 3 dritte über einem Meter, den mein Kumpel hatte. 4 Bisse, 4 Fische 3 mal gemetert. Das passiert nie nie nie wieder


----------



## Naish82 (16. November 2020)

2x den Meter am Tag  hatten wir dieses Jahr auf‘m Plöner auch im Boot. Aber 3 ist echt fett...


----------



## blumax (16. November 2020)

gestern ein wobbler repariert heut kurtz zum testen op er leuft und er 60er hat zugeschlagen


----------



## Flussmonster92 (17. November 2020)

Schöner Hecht, Petri.


----------



## blumax (21. November 2020)

das war heut en tag gesten neue köder bekommen heut zum testen und der erste wurf die 48er forelle kurz danach noch ein hecht es leuft wider


----------



## blumax (22. November 2020)

heut noch mahl am teich und wider mit grossen köder ne forelle sie war um die 40


----------



## jkc (22. November 2020)

Der gemeine Hängebauchhecht.


----------



## jkc (23. November 2020)

Läuft nicht sooo schlecht aktuell.


----------



## 19maxim88 (24. November 2020)

Mal einen für die Pfanne.


----------



## Danschman (24. November 2020)

Da Schonzeit ist, war ich mit Hechtgummi unterwegs. Neben zwei kleineren Hechten hat sich auch eine Großforelle den *Gummi *geschnappt.


----------



## jvonzun (26. November 2020)




----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2020)

Hallo,


Danschman schrieb:


> auch eine Großforelle


mit sehr markant gefärbter Fettflosse.

Ich hoffe, solche Fische pflanzen sich bei euch noch fort und wachsen trotz Hechten auch ab.
Bei uns geht ohne Besatz kaum noch was.  Aber das liegt nicht an Hechten.


----------



## blumax (28. November 2020)

heut noch mahl zum teich und schaun op noch forellen da sind und die 3 hechte sind raus gekommen


----------



## phirania (28. November 2020)

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger hier.


----------



## Matthias_R (29. November 2020)

20 min Angeln heute morgen. Minus 0,5 Grad nach Autothermometer, etwas Regen. 2 kleinere, die wieder schwimmen und der Portionsfisch. Danach Abriss, und keine Motivation,  mit klammen Fingern die Montage neu zu binden. Lieber frühstücken.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. Dezember 2020)

So liebe Leute,
hier sind die Gewinner des Monats November:

@hanzz 
@Danschman 
@blumax 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Ende Dezember gibt's die nächsten drei Gewinner...


----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2020)

Heute scheint mein Glückstag zu sein.
Erst die Rolle, dann jetzt noch hier.
Waaahnsinn.

Vielen Dank an die @Anglerboard Redaktion


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Heute scheint mein Glückstag zu sein.
> Erst die Rolle, dann jetzt noch hier.
> Waaahnsinn.
> 
> Vielen Dank an die @Anglerboard Redaktion


Glückwunsch!!!
Jetzt aber ab zu Lottobude, grins...


----------



## Slappy (1. Dezember 2020)

Ja ist denn heut scho Weihnachten @hanzz


----------



## blumax (1. Dezember 2020)

ich möchte mich auch bedanken an die @Anglerboard Redaktion


----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2020)

Den anderen Gewinnern Glückwunsch


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2020)

Es ist schon ziemlich verrückt.
19ter 90+ Hecht diese Saison - Nr. 20 ich komme


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Heute scheint mein Glückstag zu sein.
> Erst die Rolle, dann jetzt noch hier.
> Waaahnsinn.
> 
> Vielen Dank an die @Anglerboard Redaktion


Jetzt reichts auch, keine Teinahme mehr für Dich dieses Jahr  
Glückwunsch an Alle


----------



## schwerhoeriger (2. Dezember 2020)

Hoi,

hier mal ein Dezember Fisch

Grussen Michael


----------



## Matthias_R (3. Dezember 2020)

Sieht aus wie der letztens, ist aber der gestrige Fang. Offenbar aus der gleichen Fertigungscharge. Gestern der einzige Biss auf Gummi.


----------



## kingrules (4. Dezember 2020)

Hier mein erster 70er am Nord-Ostsee-Kanal. Yes )


----------



## Matthias_R (6. Dezember 2020)

Heute mal ne Nummer größer. Gab noch etliche  so um die 25 cm, die schwimmen wieder


----------



## Köppi67 (6. Dezember 2020)

Ein Flussbarsch wie gemalt! 
Petri.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Dezember 2020)

Wie ich es vermisst habe...


----------



## Matthias_R (8. Dezember 2020)

Es gibt Barsch, Baby...
Ich bin meist nur für kurz unterwegs,  und habe kein Angelboot.  Schlecht für Hecht, aber gute Barsche sind auch was feines an der UL-Flitsche.
Die meisten schwimmen wieder, ich entnehme sehr mäßig.


----------



## YoshiX786 (8. Dezember 2020)

Das Wochenende war ziemlich erfolgreich.

Samstag konnte ich mit dieser 45er Kirsche knapp an meinem Barsch-PB kratzen.
Es gab noch einige halbstarke Zander die den Tag sehr kurzweilig gemacht haben und ein 80er Zetti hat sich dann auch noch zur "Bootsbesichtigung" eingefunden.


Sonntag gabs dann beim deadbaiten diesen 87er Kracher


----------



## świetlik (8. Dezember 2020)

Ein wunderschönes Dezember Zander. 53cm.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Dezember 2020)

YoshiX786 schrieb:


> Sonntag gabs dann beim deadbaiten diesen 87er Kracher


Fettes Petri ...Geile Fische !!!
Den 87er finde ich aber sehr schlank für diese Jahreszeit oder sind die Zander alle so bei dir im Gewässer???


----------



## YoshiX786 (8. Dezember 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Fettes Petri ...Geile Fische !!!
> Den 87er finde ich aber sehr schlank für diese Jahreszeit oder sind die Zander alle so bei dir im Gewässer???


Vielen Dank, hab mir auch echt bei jedem Fische echt den Arsch abgefreut!!!

Da hast du recht, der Gute war tatsächlich sehr schlank und das ist auch eher unüblich.
Hat aber trotzdem nen richtig geilen Drill geliefert!!!


----------



## Zmann (9. Dezember 2020)

Mit 98 cm mein PB den ich warscheinlich auch nicht so schnell knacken werde,einfach nur schön diese Tiere,leider war ich alleine sonst wären die Bilder etwas schöner ausgefallen.


----------



## Matthias_R (10. Dezember 2020)

Meine Fangbilder sehen alle irgendwie gleich aus, es sind aber immer andere Fische...
Die beiden gibts zum Mittag, ein weiterer 27er und etliche kleinere schwimmen wieder.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (10. Dezember 2020)

Mein erster 75ger Rapfen 2020 aus der Lippe bei Dorsten.


----------



## blumax (12. Dezember 2020)

so heut wider am wasser und 3 fische sind es geworden


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich war gerade ne Stunde am Flüsschen. Es gab ein paar lütte Räuber.


----------



## Lichty (18. Dezember 2020)

Moin Raubfischer,

zum Jahresende gab´s noch mal nen Meter!
Wünsche Allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit, nen guten Rutsch und viel Peti Heil!!!


----------



## phirania (18. Dezember 2020)

Lichty schrieb:


> Moin Raubfischer,
> 
> zum Jahresende gab´s noch mal nen Meter!
> Wünsche Allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit, nen guten Rutsch und viel Peti Heil!!!


Na denn mal dickes Petri zum Meter....


----------



## Matthias_R (19. Dezember 2020)

Beide mit dem gleichen Köder.  Der Wobbler wurde entnommen und einer hoffentlich sinnvollen Verwertung bzw Verwendung zugeführt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (30. Dezember 2020)

Heute war Jahresschluss, gab noch 2 Hechte


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Dezember 2020)

Petri Heil!
So neumodisches Angelzeug ?


----------



## Jason (30. Dezember 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil!
> So neumodisches Angelzeug ?


Das kennt man von ihm gar nicht.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Dezember 2020)

Genau.
Vielleicht zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen den Kram?


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Dezember 2020)

Für unsere Gegend ein guter Barsch, kerngesund ist er weiterhin....


----------



## świetlik (30. Dezember 2020)

Letzte Fisch 2020.
Von mir. 
Große Petri an alle die was im diesen Jahr was gefangen haben.


----------



## moochi (30. Dezember 2020)

Eines der schöneren Barsche der letzten Tage.
Allen Boardies einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Angelmann67 (31. Dezember 2020)

Jahresabschlussangeln.
Ein schöner Hecht(69cm)
Und einen Zander(78cm)
Fettes Petri allen Fängern und einen guten und gesunden Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Matthias_R (31. Dezember 2020)

Da, wo es zu Monatsbeginn noch gute Barsche > 30 cm in passabler Menge gab, gabs heute nur etwas Kleinkram. Aber besser als nichts, und schwimmt wieder...


----------



## Finke20 (31. Dezember 2020)

Letzter Angeltag des Jahres und er ist erfolgreich gewesen.






So könnte das neue Jahr auch beginnen .

Kommt alle gut ins neue Jahr rein und  das 2021 besser wird.


----------



## jkc (31. Dezember 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> ...Nr. 20 ich komme



Meine Fresse. Das hat jetzt gedauert - ab dem Moment an, in dem es mir bewusst wurde, dass der nächste Nr. 20 wird, lief es nicht mehr.
Köderabrisse und Schneidertage häuften sich. Wenn selten einer hängen blieb waren es Fische bis maximal in den 70ern.
Vergangene Nacht dann die letzte Chance in 2020 - Ansitz mit Köderfisch; Ich hab´s mir zwar gewünscht, aber wirklich dran geglaubt habe ich nicht. Es gab auch "nur" den einen Fisch.

Jahresabschlussfisch 2020 mit 102cm 





Damit Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 21, nicht nur anglerisch!

Grüße JK


----------



## Jason (31. Dezember 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Meine Fresse. Das hat jetzt gedauert - ab dem Moment an, in dem es mir bewusst wurde, dass der nächste Nr. 20 wird lief es nicht mehr.
> Köderabrisse und Schneidertage häuften sich. Wenn selten einer hängen blieb waren es Fische bis maximal in den 70ern.
> Vergangene Nacht dann die letzte Chance in 2020 - Ansitz mit Köderfisch; Ich hab´s mir zwar gewünscht, aber wirklich dran geglaubt habe ich nicht. Es gab auch "nur" den einen Fisch.
> 
> ...


Schöner Jahresabschluss. Petri. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Januar 2021)

Der Auftakt in 2021 ist gemacht


----------



## DEA Fishing Team (2. Januar 2021)

Frohes Neues an Alle! 
Dieser hübsche Bursche landete am 01.01.21 in unserem Boot. Gefangen an der Ostsee bei Neustadt in Holstein.


----------



## zandertex (2. Januar 2021)

wie nennt sich der fisch denn?


----------



## zandertex (2. Januar 2021)

der knurrt doch,odda?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Januar 2021)

So liebe Leute,
hier sind die Gewinner des Monats Dezember:

@świetlik
@Lichty
@kingrules 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte schickt mir Eure Adresse per PN, dann lasse ich Euch die Wobblerpakete zukommen!

Allen Teilnehmern weiterhin viel Spaß mit der Aktion hier. Auch im neuen Jahr wird es weitergehen - mit neuen Preisen. Infos folgen!!!


----------



## phirania (4. Januar 2021)

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner.


----------



## hanzz (5. Januar 2021)

@Christian.Siegler 

Ja wo bleibt denn der neue 2021er Raubfisch Thread.
Bin ganz gespannt.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. Januar 2021)

Here you go:









						Raubfischfänge 2021 - Sponsored by Quantum
					

Raubfischfänge 2021 - Sponsored by Quantum    Auch dieses Jahr gibt es wieder den beliebten Raubfischfänge-Thread auf dem Anglerboard! Und wie gehabt verlosen wir JEDEN MONAT für drei Teilnehmer Preise von Quantum.  Wie könnt ihr gewinnen? Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2021 - Sponsored by...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## kingrules (24. Februar 2021)

Moin


----------



## świetlik (24. Februar 2021)

kingrules schrieb:


> Moin


Moin.
Ich habe meine wobler bekommen. 
Sehen gut aus. Und ich hoffe damit ein schönen raubfisch zu fangen um im 2021 auch mit zu machen.


----------

